# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Rasprava o kodu i bocicama - premjesteno sa topika Sv.Duh

## VedranaV

(kršitelj koda), odnosno Kadulja koja distribuira njihove proizvode, poklanjanjem bočica u Domu zdravlja Črnomerec krši Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko (http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=139&Show=365) i to članke 5.1, 5.2, 5.3, 5.4. Krše se i članci 6.2, 6.3 i 7.2.

----------


## anchie76

Mislim stvarno... (kršitelj koda) kao promovira dojenje, a na poklon dobijes bocicu   :Rolling Eyes:   Pa kog vraga ce ti bocica ak oni "zele" da ti dojis?????   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## VedranaV

Samo za info  :Smile:  - takvi i slični "suveniri" su zaslužni za to da je u dobi od 6 mjeseci dojeno svega 25-30% djece, a zna se da ogromna većina majki nema fizioloških prepreka za dojenje. Takve metode marketinga i njihov porazan utjecaj na dojenje su i doveli do izrade i usvajanja Koda (Pravilnika).

----------


## lidac2004

sve ste se okomile na tu bocicu a ni jedne se nije pitala sta ako ostane bez mlijeka pa ne moze dojit!Moja sestra je u oba slucaja ostala za dva mjeseca bez mlijeka i nije mogla vise dojiti.Ako neces bocicu,ne uzmes ju i stvar rijesena!Ima onih kojima je drago da nesto dobiju pa makar to bio i "suvenir" :wink:

----------


## trnoruzica

> Samo za info  - takvi i slični "suveniri" su zaslužni za to da je u dobi od 6 mjeseci dojeno svega 25-30% djece, a zna se da ogromna većina majki nema fizioloških prepreka za dojenje. Takve metode marketinga i njihov porazan utjecaj na dojenje su i doveli do izrade i usvajanja Koda (Pravilnika).


moje skromno mišljenje je da je pitanje ne-dojenja puno kompleksnije od marketinških kampanja proizvođača dječje hrane...  (daleko od toga da ih branim!)

u hr mnoge majke su iz ovog ili onog razloga (obično egzistencijalnog    :Sad:   ) prisiljene ići raditi nakon 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta.  i onda strepe što će biti kad se vrate (ako im već prije odlaska nisu najavili što ih čeka  :?  ).  a nekakve (zakonom predviđene...) stanke za dojenje nakon 6 mjeseci su im čista znanstvena fantastika.  sretne što nisu dobile (nezakonit) otkaz!  ne treba ići dalje od ovog foruma (npr. topic "pravna pitanja") da se vidi kako izgleda hrvatska zbilja!    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

bočice su u toj cijeloj priči od sekundarne važnosti...  (sigurno ne pomažu...)

----------


## Ancica

Nazalost, dijeljenjem bocica na predavanju prije poroda daje se poruka mami da ce joj ona biti od koristi i samim time potkopava njeno povjerenje u sebe i svoje tijelo koje je savrseno prilagodeno prehrani njenog djeteta, za razliku od bocice.

Pametnije i puno bolje za mame bi bilo da se umjesto te bocice dijele savjeti u svezi dojenja (ispravni, a ne oni tipa doji svaka tri sata po 15 minuta ili ako ti beba ne dobiva 2 kile mjesecno, nemas dovoljno mlijeka pa moras nadohranjivati), ako vec ne rijecju onda brosurama, upucivanjem na mjesta gdje mogu dobiti podrsku te pomoc ako dode do problema.  I, naravno, bolji poklon od bocice bi bio jednostavno reci mamama da ne brinu jer se priroda pobrinula da one mogu hraniti svoju djecu svojim mlijekom, a bocica im nece trebati osim ako stvari stvarno krenu naopako.

Naravno da je pitanje nedojenja kompleksnije od samih marketinskih kampanja ali marketinske kampanje igraju veliku ulogu i to negativnu (u tom kompleksnom pitanju) pa stoga nije opravdano zanemarivati ih.  Dapace.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ančice, potpisujem od a do z !:D

----------


## Sanja

Ja osobno mislim da jedna poklonjena bočica neće nikome utjecati na odluku hoće li dojiti ili ne.

Mislim da, uz grubu generalizaciju, postoje dvije vrste trudnica: one koje se dobro informiraju i educiraju i na taj način donesu odluku i one koje idu linijom manjeg otpora, slušaju svoje mame i bake, možda su komotne u smislu da ne žele dojiti, jer nedojenu bebu mogu ostaviti na čuvanje od najmanjih nogu, imaju devizu "kako su odrasli drugi koji su jeli adaptirano, tako će i moje dijete" i sve u tom stilu.  :?  

Kaj ja znam, ja sam odavno donijela odluku da ću dojiti i poklonjena bočica nikako ne bi mogla utjecati na tu odluku. To je kao da na mene kao nepušačicu poklonjena kutija cigareta utječe da počnem pušiti.   :Rolling Eyes:  No way.   :Laughing:  

Pa nitko nema tako labilan karakter. Ili?!

----------


## ninochka

potpisujem Sanju! uostalom meni je trebala upravo (kršitelj koda)ova bočica jer sam par puta morala negdje ić bez malog i jeo je moje izdojeno mlijeko, a evo tek je danas prvi put u životu probao žlicu mrkve (ima 6,5 mjeseci)pa dajte molim vas, nije bočica primano zlo! ponašate se kao da su od nje potekli svjetski ratovi u najmanju ruku.

----------


## mala_plavva

ja svim srcem podupirem dojenje, edukaciju oko dojenja, obrazovanje majki i buducih majki, ali jedna poklonjena bocica tesko da je sotona sam, a ovakve reakcije bi mi bile smijesne da vi zene niste ozbiljne. i da, prije neg kaj skocite na mene, ja dojim i dojit cu.

----------


## Maja

Ovo je forum udruge Roda koja se kao clan IBFAN-a obavezala pratiti krsenja Medjunarodnog pravilnika  o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Vise o svemu, ako vas zanima, mozete procitati i ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

Ako na vlastitom forumu necemo jasno prozvati krsenja Pravilnika ili koda i educirati o njemu, pa gdje cemo?
Takodjer potpisujem Ancicu, pogotovo u dijelu "Nazalost, dijeljenjem bocica na predavanju prije poroda daje se poruka mami da ce joj ona biti od koristi i samim time potkopava njeno povjerenje u sebe i svoje tijelo koje je savrseno prilagodeno prehrani njenog djeteta, za razliku od bocice. "

Isto je s dijeljenjem besplatnih uzoraka adaptiranog mlijeka, nismo jednom na telefonu culi od mama da su ih pedijatri zbunili pisuci im kupone s popustima za odredjene vrste adaptiranih mlijeka, pa zasto im to daju, zar misle da one ne mogu dojiti. Drago mi je da ste vi ovdje educirane i cvrste u svojoj odluci da dojite, ali ovdje se radi o golemom trzistu i ogromnim novcima i profitu i ove kompanije nece propustiti priliku da pokolebaju mame u njihovoj odlucnosti. 
Pravilnik je nastao upravo iz razloga sto je utvrdjeno koliko su ovakve reklame utjecale na stopu dojenja/nedojenja,a nije nesto sto smo mi izmislile.

----------

ispricavam se, ali neke mame zaista nemaju mlijeka za svoje bebe iako bi silno zeljele dojiti svoju djecu. i uzasno mi ide na zivce kad se na takav nacin govori o dojenju, kao da mame koje su svoju djecu hranile adaptiranim mlijekom trebaju biti sprovedene u haski zatvor. pa nemojte mi sad samo poceti pricati o tome kako sve mame mogu dojiti djecu! ja nisam mogla jer nisam imala mlijeka. ustvari imala sam, lazem, a to je bilo otpprilike 2 ml svaka 24 sata. i to je to. moja kcer se cak i trudila i sisala i onda bi se nakon 10 minuta jako nanervirala i odustala i vise ju nista nije natjeralo da ponovno proba. nema mlijeka!!!! i nisam bila niti sretna niti indiferentna nego duboko isfrustrirana jer mi niti moja mama nije vjerovala jer je ona ta koja je nakon svakog poroda mogla komotno hraniti troje djece. jedino razumijevanje dobila sam od svoje bake koja je prije 55 godina bila u istoj situaciji kao ja a tad nije bilo adaptiranog mlijeka, posebno na selu. prema tome, vi revne mame dojilje zapitajte se sto svojim komentarima cinite mamama koje STVARNO ne mogu dojiti svoju djecu iako to silno zele.

----------


## lidac2004

Diana,slazem se sa tobom u potpunosti!Jos nisam rodila pa ne znam kakva ce mi situacija biti ali vec sam napisala kako je bilo sa mojom sestrom!A i dalje smatram da jedna poklonjena bocica ne moze utjecat na neciju odluku o dojenju!Ako sam odlucila dojit i to sam u mogucnosti,to cu i radit,a bocica,ako nista drugo,moze posluziti za izdojeno mlijeko ako moram nekud ici!

----------


## branka1

> i dalje smatram da jedna poklonjena bocica ne moze utjecat na neciju odluku o dojenju


Ok, možda i ne može, iako mislim da žena automatski prije vremena, prije nego što uopće vidi može li dojiti ili ne,  počinje razmišljati i o toj opciji i možda joj se prije i lakše prikloni. 
Ali stvar je u tome, što je Maja napisala, ako se RODA obvezala poštovati Kod, onda također automatski mora osuditi svako reklamiranje rekvizita za prehranu bebe prije 6 mj. života. I mislim da to ne bi trebalo biti ništa osobno. Čisto poštivanje zakona.

----------


## Ancica

Oni koji misle da poklonjena bocica trudnici ili novoj majci nece sudjelovati u odluci o prekidanju (ili nepocinjanju) dojenja misle da to proizvodaci i distributeri bocica to rade iz njihovog dobrotvornog srca   :Laughing:  

A sigurna sam da oni koji imaju imalo znanja o svijetu ekonomije i trzista, znaju da proizvodaci ovog ili onog, ukljucujuci i bocice, uvijek misle samo i iskljucivo na svoje prihode i cine ono sto cine sa namjerom da ih povecaju.

Pa zar vi zaista mislite da industrija bocica ne dijeli besplatno te bocice (kao i primjerke adaptiranog mlijeka,  kupone ovakve ili onakve i sl.) zato sto ZNA da iz toga ima koristi?

----------


## Mima

Meni se čini da je bočica problematična baš radi trudnica koje se ne informiraju o dojenju - jer poklonjena bočica poručuje - ovo je nešto što će vam trebati, i na taj način bočica postaje nešto 'normalno'.

Zato mislim da stvarno treba inzistirati na poštivanju Koda na svakom koraku. Mislim da se na ogromnom broju primjera pokazalo koliko se neetično ponašaju proizvođači dječje hrane i opreme.

Uostalom, (kršitelj koda) koliko ja znam proizvodi i razne potrepštine za dojenje - mogli bi pokloniti par jastučića za dojenje, a ne baš bočicu.

No, zapravo sam htjela pitati možete li prebaciti ovu raspravu na neki drugi topic jer ovo nema veze sa Svetim Duhom.

----------


## trnoruzica

to je i meni palo na pamet...

ali, tu raspravu na ovom topicu je otvorila vedrana - predsjednica udruge...  tko da joj proturječi?   :wink:

----------


## VedranaV

trnoružica, što točno želiš reći  :? ?

----------


## trnoruzica

> trnoružica, što točno želiš reći  :? ?


(u svakom slučaju ništa loše  :D   )
joj, moram sad pazit, da me ne otkače s ovog super foruma...   :wink: 

mi smo na ovom topicu "sv. duh" doista raspravljale o iskustvima sa sv. duha (gdje se i ja spremam roditi). tu su se povremeno nalazile informacije o njihovom tečaju pripreme za porod, a i o ostalim sličnim tečajevima održavanim drugdje.  znači, više-manje smo se držale teme.

onda je netko (mislim freja) spomenuo da se na nekim tečajevima dijele bočice.  na to je išla tvoja reakcija.  opravdana, ali nema veze s temom...  sorry...  (znam, znam, udruga promiče dojenje, mora s reagirati....)  pa onda smo mi nastavile u tom smjeru...

ono o proturječenju je šala.  nešto u stilu "ako je predsjednica krenula u diskusiju o bočicama, možemo i mi.... "   :wink:

----------


## VedranaV

OK
Ja, u svakom slučaju, nemam ništa protiv da se rasprava prebaci na drugi topic. Naime, kad sam napisala svoj komentar, nisam pretpostavljala da će se razviti tako živa rasprava, htjela sam vam samo dati informaciju.

A admini i moderatori su tu gazde, ne ja  :Smile: .

----------


## Lana

Cure, cure!

Topik je rodiliste a ne bocica i dojenje.
Ali kud svi, tu i mali Mujo..... kako bi djetetu dali čaj na cicu? Mozda s bočicom? Poklonjenom ili kupljenom?
Tak svejedno. Ja sam za dijeljenje jer si ju netko možda ne može priuštiti, ma zbog kakvog to promotivnog razloga bilo.

----------


## Ancica

> kako bi djetetu dali čaj na cicu?


Nadam se da na trudnickom tecaju na Sv. Duhu educiraju majke da caj ovakav ili onakav njihovim bebama nije nimalo potreban, a moze biti i vrlo stetan  :Smile:

----------


## Lana

Jos uvijek stojim kod onog "kako dati caj na cicu": Ne mora nuzno biti caj, ali nekakvu drugu tekucinu (vodu, sok) dijete mora prije ili kasnije poceti piti, a kad je malo, kako nego na bocicu!

----------


## Ancica

Takoder se nadam da na tom tecaju na Sv. Duhu educiraju mame da bebama do sest mjeseci starosti nikakva druga tekucina osim majcinog mlijeka nije potrebna, a da nakon sest mjeseci starosti najbolji nacin za uvodenje dodatne tekucine kao sto je, recimo, voda, je uz pomoc salice, te kako stoga u zivotu jednoj bebi niti jedna bocica ne bi trebala biti potrebna  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

I na ovom forumu moze se naci cijela hrpa (cak mislim da je rijec o vecini) bebica, sad vec djece, koja su odrasla bez da su ikada pile iz bocice.

----------


## Natasa30

> I na ovom forumu moze se naci cijela hrpa (cak mislim da je rijec o vecini) bebica, sad vec djece, koja su odrasla bez da su ikada pile iz bocice.


Dva takva komada  :Smile:  Sve zlica ili casica i sve tako od prvog mjeseca zivota. Mislim i na mlijeko u ovom slucaju(malo drasticno ali jedino sto je uspjelo) i evo ih i zivi i zdravi  :Smile:  

Mamini genijalci :D

----------


## anchie76

Bocicu ni vidjeli ni culi  :D

----------


## marta

Ni mi nemamo bocicu. Ta ideja da svaka beba TREBA bocicu je doista uspio marketinski trik industrije adaptiranih mlijeka.

----------


## ninochka

ne znam zašto bi dijete bilo genijalno ako nije nikad pilo na bočicu   :Smile:  , a mogu li čut objašnjenje kako nahraniti pregladnu bebu od dva, tri mjeseca izdojenim mlijekom? Ian sa 6,5 kad je počela dohrana pije malo iz janine boce, ali kad sam imala obranu diplomskog a on je urlao od gladi, jel ga moja mama trebala hraniti na žličicu??

----------


## MamaAna

Ninochka, kaj ne znaš da su djeca koja odrastu 
bez bočice i naročito bez dudice genijalci?   :Laughing:

----------

Je onda će moj bebač za par godina očito imat problema s upisom u školu, on nije genijalac  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Natasa30

Ono mamini genijalci nisam mislila da su prepametni zbog toga sto nisu imali bocicu.  :Smile:  

Tek sam sad skuzila da ste se mozda meni obracali  :Smile:  

Vise sam to rekla onako zeze radi jer moji nisu htjeli ni dojiti ni bocicu pa je sve bilo zlicom i na casicu. To sam mislila.  :Smile:  

Ninocka sve je moguce kad se nesto mora i nemas drugog izlaza. Radje zlicom i casicom bebu hraniti nego da im guraju sondu kroz nos i tako ih hrane.

----------


## ninochka

> Ono mamini genijalci nisam mislila da su prepametni zbog toga sto nisu imali bocicu.  
> 
> Tek sam sad skuzila da ste se mozda meni obracali  
> 
> Vise sam to rekla onako zeze radi jer moji nisu htjeli ni dojiti ni bocicu pa je sve bilo zlicom i na casicu. To sam mislila.  
> 
> Ninocka sve je moguce kad se nesto mora i nemas drugog izlaza. Radje zlicom i casicom bebu hraniti nego da im guraju sondu kroz nos i tako ih hrane.


ma nataša to je više bio sarkastričan komentar. znam koja je kod vas bila situacija, ali i sama kažeš da si probala s bočicom. bilo bi ti lakše zar ne? a sigurna sam da su i ove ostale koje se grčevito trude istaknuti kako im djeca nisu nikad primila bocu i dudu  :wink:

----------


## marta

:Rolling Eyes:  
Sva sam se zgrcila kolko se grcevito trudim...

----------


## ninochka

:Rolling Eyes:  vrlo vjerojatno i jesi   :Rolling Eyes:   a i ako ti nisi, neke od zagovaratljioca bezdudaibočica su imale postove tipa "kako da joj maznem dudu" i slično. ne bi štela ulazit u detalje i pronalazit ko kome i zašto, al ne volim kad mi prodaju maglu i gotovo.

----------


## Ancica

> ali kad sam imala obranu diplomskog a on je urlao od gladi, jel ga moja mama trebala hraniti na žličicu??


Nemaju sve mame obranu od diplomskog  :Smile: 

Ma gle, ono kaj je bitno zapamtiti je da ako si majka male bebe ili starije, da *nije po defaultu* da ce ti trebati bocica.  mozda ce ti trebati, mozda nece.  Ako ti i zatreba, neces bankrotirati da kupis jednu.  Ali ta jedna koju ti tako _velikodusno i bez ikakvih primisli_  :Smile:  udijele proizvodaci kada si u najosjetljivijem periodu sto se tice dojenja ce te cesto puno vise kostati (kada zbog poljuljanog samopouzdanja posegnes za adaptiranim i potrosis malo bogatsvo za opremu koja s adaptiranim ide) nego ona koju ces mozda kupiti kada ti i ako ti stvarno zatreba.  A sto dobro znaju proizvodaci te opreme kada ti tako dobrodusno daju besplatnu bocicu  :Smile:

----------


## Natasa30

Ninocka ja tebe kuzim ali mislim da nitko nije isao za tim da osudjuje mame koje koriste bocicu ili dudu.


Ali slazem se s Ancicom. Pogledaj samo koliko bocica raznih danas postoji. Pogledaj dizajn na svim raznim bocicama. Jelda jesu simpa i kako su lijepe da covjek ne zna koju bi izabrao. To je upravo sto proizvodjaci bocica zele, da namlate silnu lovu na njima bez imalo razmisljanja kome mogu naskoditi u svom tom procesu.

Prije par godina kad se Annabel rodila (kršitelj koda) je imao samo jednu vrstu bocica i casica. Obicne bez ikakvih boja nacrta itd a danas imaju silne izbore sto  oblika i raznih boja.

Jednostavno nije u redu da se djele besplatne bocice ili dude po bolnicama. Pogotovo ne gdje su zene tek rodile i tek je pred njima da se ufuraju u dojenje i da nauce sve o dojenju. Dojiti po nekad i nije tako lako jer nismo svi genijalci u dojenju i nekim mama ide to malo teze pa se onda zaletis jer po nekad nemas podrsku okoline i odustanes od neceg u cemu si mogao mozda i uspjeti. Uskratis prvenstveno djete a onda i sebe samog neceg tako zdravog i prirodnog.

----------


## mamma Juanita

E odosmo off topic  :Smile:  al eto da i ja dodam my 2 cents :wink: :

Jako puno beba, čak ako im se daje samo  _izdojeno_ mlijeko na bočicu,  zavole bočicu više od cice jer im iz bočice "ide" lakše.
Iz cice mlijeko ne curi (osim možda u početku ako je jaki let-down), ali iz bočice kad je nagneš curi, pa neke bebe "ljenjivci-gladuši  :Laughing:  " zavole bočicu i više ne žele sisat.

E to onda stvarno postaje problem- a stvorilo ga je što?  Bočica.
Što je beba manja, to je veća šansa da se to dogodi.

Klara je npr. prvu bocu na koju sam joj dala izdojeno (imala sam par dana krvave ragade pa mi je bilo manje bolno izdojit nego dojit) prihvatila objeručke.
To me totalno prepalo da ne odbije cicu, pa sam se vrlo brzo vratila dojenju.
 Ali kad je bila već malo veća(3-4 mj), ostavila sam par puta izdojeno mami da joj da na bočicu kad sam izbivala negdje na 2-3 sata, no moja cura više nije htjela bocu ni primirisat (bila joj draža cica 8) .

Ali znam stvarno puno slučajeva kad su mame počele nadohranjivat bočicom da su bebe postepeno prestale sisat  :Sad:  .

Dakle problem je što se te bočice poklanjaju mamama koje tek trebaju pokušat dojit, a ne onima koje već imaju iskustva, samopouzdanja i ustaljeno dojenje pa ih mogu ( i ne moraju!)eventualno povremeno koristit.

A to što se hranjenje na žličicu čini jako komplicirano, mislim da je prije stvar u tome da je nama to neuobičajeno jer se smatra da trudnica ako nema u pripremi par bočica nije spremna za dijete  :Rolling Eyes:  .."pa onda neko tamo priča o nekim žličicama..."

Apropos adaptiranog i troškova, mislim da je najveći trošak samo adaptirano mlijeko.
Ja sam tek nedavno spoznala da mjesečno na njega ide 400-800kn :shock: !

----------


## ninochka

> Pogledaj samo koliko bocica raznih danas postoji. Pogledaj dizajn na svim raznim bocicama. Jelda jesu simpa i kako su lijepe da covjek ne zna koju bi izabrao. To je upravo sto proizvodjaci bocica zele, da namlate silnu lovu na njima bez imalo razmisljanja kome mogu naskoditi u svom tom procesu.


pa zar nije to poanta svake prodaje? auta, tenisica, naljepnica, cigareta, alkohola, bočica.. :wink:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Moja Ema je samo dojena 6 mjeseci, ali isto tako voljela bih dobiti bocicu. Ipak sada ponekad ako je bolesna, radije popije caj na bocicu nego na casu sa kljunom na koju inace pije tekucinu. Svakome bocica prije ili kasnije zatreba, a obzirom na visinu nasih porodiljnih naknada, pa da jos uzmete u obzir da je netko npr. podstanar i da mu suprug mozda ne radi, pa si pomislite da ste umjetnici zivljenja. U takvim situacijama, bocica ma da kosta 1 kunu, a bude vam poklonjena, ipak je dragocjen poklon.

Mislim da svaka mama ima sama pravo odluciti hoce li dijete dojiti ili ne. Meni je bocica stajala u regalu od 1. dana Eminog rodjenja, pa opet nisam padala u iskusenja, nije mi smetala, cak mi je za rezervu mjesecima stajala u ormaru i nenaceta kutija Humane. Bilo je to sve za zlu ne trebalo, sto da se dogodi neki šok, da naglo nestane mlijeka, sto da ovo, sto da ono. 

Na kraju epilog: Ne gledajte poklonjenom konju u zube.

----------


## marta

> Svakome bocica prije ili kasnije zatreba...


Evo mi mali ima 13 mjeseci i jos mi nije zatrebala.  :Smile:  




> Bilo je to sve za zlu ne trebalo, sto da se dogodi neki šok, da naglo nestane mlijeka, sto da ovo, sto da ono.


*Mlijeka ne moze naglo nestati.* [/quote]

----------


## mamma Juanita

> sto da se dogodi neki šok, da naglo nestane mlijeka


Mlijeko ne može nestati "preko noći", to je naprosto fizički nemoguće.
Kada bi na tim tečajevima dijelili letke koji objašnjavaju principe dojenja umjesto što dijele bočice, uštedili bi puno više love mladim majkama, jer, kao što već rekoh, samo adaptirano mlijeko je jedan veliki financijski luksuz!

A ako već npr. (kršitelj koda) želi nešto podijeliti, zašto umjesto tih bočica ne bi podijelio jastučiće za dojilje ili sterilne vrećice za smrzavanje mlijeka?
Pa može se dogodit da i to nekoj zatreba.

Zaključak: poklonjenom konju bi trebalo pogledat u zube da nisu pokvareni, možda te ugrize pa prenese neku boleštinu!  :Laughing:  
šala! :wink:

----------


## marta

> Na kraju epilog: Ne gledajte poklonjenom konju u zube.


Čak ni ako je sigurno trojanski?

----------


## mamma Juanita

preporučam link na portalu, kratko i jasno objašnjeno, vjerojatno će vam razbistrit razloge zašto smo protiv dijeljenja bočica :wink: :

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...9&Tekst2ID=159

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Ma ja to nemogu razumjeti. Sa jedne strane napadate kako ste protiv djeljenja bocica, a sa druge se zalite da neznate kako ih odviknuti.
Evo vam link da se prisjetite:
http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1546

----------


## Natasa30

Smrcina mrkica jesi ti procitala taj cijeli topic. Jel koja mama rekla da je dala maloj bebici koja se tek rodila i doji bocicu. Mislim da ipak nije.

Ivarica na tom topicu pise da je njen sin tek zatrazio bocicu kad je imao 2.5 godine jer je vidio kod nekog djeteta.

Mislim da to nema nikakve veze sa djeljenjem bocica u rodilistima :? 


I evo sad da ovdje kazem da smo mi dudu Annabel uzeli davno :D  :D jupiiiiiiii. Nikakve price jednostavno joj rekla velika si i ne treba ti duda vise i to bi to :shock:   :Smile:  Duda stoji u dnevnom boravku na vidnom mjestu i nikad se nije zaletila da je uzme ali zeli znati da je nismo bacili.

Zubi joj se skroz krenuli ispravljati od kada nema dudu jer su se skroz bili iskrivili od dude iako ju je imala samo navece kad je spavala.

Fala ti boze da je duda prica napokon gotova  :Smile:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Ma Natasa, pa svejedno je kada je netko dao bocicu, poanta je u tome da je DAO BOCICU. Pa nece mene nitko natjerati da ju dam maloj bebi, ako sam ju dobila u rodilistu, cuvat cu ju za kasnije.

----------


## Ancica

Smrcina mrkica, problem je nazalost u tome da vecina nas roditelja nije takvog cvrstog karaktera kao i ti, i da nisu toliko educirani o dojenju kao i ti, i vecina tih roditelja nagrabusi u danima kada im se cini da zbog ovog ili onog razloga dojenje ne ide  :Sad: 

A ono cime se mi u Rodi bavimo, barem jedna od stvari, je da pomognemo tim roditeljima da savladaju dojenje i probleme koji mogu naici, a te besplatne bocice nam jako otezavaju posao  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

ja bih samo odgovorila smrcinMa ja to nemogu razumjeti. Sa jedne strane napadate kako ste protiv djeljenja bocica, a sa druge se zalite da neznate kako ih odviknuti. 
Evo vam link da se prisjetite: 
http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1546oj mrkici posto je i moj odgovor tamo..
da, ja ne znam kako ga odviknuti od bocice zato sto mi to nikad nije trebalo....
a zasto sam ja jako ponosna sto mislav nikad nije imao bocicu, zato sto su me cijelu trudnocu ispilali, kao i prve mjesece njegovog zivota da je nemoguce ne imati bocicu kad imas bebu....opce ljudima oko mene nije bilo moguce zamisliti da beba moze bez bocice....a moze.... :Smile: 

p tome se radi, o tome kad zamislis bebu, nacrtas i bocicu, kao da ne moze jedno bez drugog.....

----------


## marta

> Ma ja to nemogu razumjeti. Sa jedne strane napadate kako ste protiv djeljenja bocica, a sa druge se zalite da neznate kako ih odviknuti. 
> Evo vam link da se prisjetite: 
> http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1546


Evo bas iz tog topica, moje prvo dijete je imalo bocicu, odvikao se bezbolno. Moje drugo dijete nema bocicu, jer smo sve bratove bacili i nije nam palo napamet kupovati nove. Ni kad sam bila trudna s prvim djetetom nisam kupila bocice unaprijed. Kupila sam ih naknadno kad su mi trebale. Bas zato mogu tvrditi da bocice uopce ne treba unaprijed kupovati. *Jer ne treba.*

Pogotovo ne iz bojazni da bi mlijeko moglo naglo nestati...

Jos jedna stvar, ako pogledamo koliko npr (kršitelj koda) podijeli tih bocica u zemljama u kojima se (kao u našoj) masovno krsi kod, onda se moze skuziti da oni zapravo masne pare podijele (jer falabogu znamo da im bocice nisu bas jeftine), a sigurno ne bi toliko dijelili da ne ocekuju da ce im to donijeti puuuno veci profit.

----------


## Natasa30

*Marta napisala*




> Jos jedna stvar, ako pogledamo koliko npr (kršitelj koda) podijeli tih bocica u zemljama u kojima se (kao u našoj) masovno krsi kod, onda se moze skuziti da oni zapravo masne pare podijele (jer falabogu znamo da im bocice nisu bas jeftine), a sigurno ne bi toliko dijelili da ne ocekuju da ce im to donijeti puuuno veci profit.


Potpisujem od a do z  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

> *Marta napisala*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Jos jedna stvar, ako pogledamo koliko npr (kršitelj koda) podijeli tih bocica u zemljama u kojima se (kao u našoj) masovno krsi kod, onda se moze skuziti da oni zapravo masne pare podijele (jer falabogu znamo da im bocice nisu bas jeftine), a sigurno ne bi toliko dijelili da ne ocekuju da ce im to donijeti puuuno veci profit.
> 			
> ...


mislim nemojte se ljutit, al kaj ste vi sad toplu vodu otkrile? tak oduvijek i za sve funkcionira tržišna politika, a poanta je da ta bočica neće naškodit,  ko ju ne želi nek ju baci u smeće!

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> Smrcina mrkica, problem je nazalost u tome da vecina nas roditelja nije takvog cvrstog karaktera kao i ti, i da nisu toliko educirani o dojenju kao i ti, i vecina tih roditelja nagrabusi u danima kada im se cini da zbog ovog ili onog razloga dojenje ne ide


vidis ja sam se o svemu sto znam educirala na bas ovom forumu (doduse onom starom) i zato mu hvala. Sve sam naucila ovdje. Ali imam osjecaj da otkad se forum promjenio, pa i njegova pravila, da cim netko spomene nesto sto nije u skladu sa kodom, da ga jednostavno svi napadnu, tako da se osoba ipak odluci povuci i napraviti po svom.





> A ako već npr. (kršitelj koda) želi nešto podijeliti, zašto umjesto tih bočica ne bi podijelio jastučiće za dojilje ili sterilne vrećice za smrzavanje mlijeka?


Pa i ako daju te sterilne vrecice, ako zamrznes mlijeko, najvjerojatnije je da ces kasnije koristiti bocicu da djetetu das to mlijeko.   :Idea:   :Idea:  




> Mlijeko ne može nestati "preko noći", to je naprosto fizički nemoguće. 
> Kada bi na tim tečajevima dijelili letke koji objašnjavaju principe dojenja umjesto što dijele bočice, uštedili bi puno više love mladim majkama, jer, kao što već rekoh, samo adaptirano mlijeko je jedan veliki financijski luksuz!


Nemoras me shvacati doslovno u vezi nestajanja mlijeka preko noci. No ja sam osoba kod koje sve mora biti sigurno, da nebi doslo do onog "nisam znala". Voljela sam imati bocicu i adaptirano u rezervi, jer pomislila sam sto da mi se u 1 sekundi nesto dogodi (pozlije mi, zatepe me auto, ma bilo sto), sto bi moji u tom trenutku i kaosu napravili, pa vjerojatno iskoristili bocicu za malenu bebicu.

----------


## marta

> tak oduvijek i za sve funkcionira tržišna politika, a poanta je da ta bočica neće naškodit, ko ju ne želi nek ju baci u smeće!


Poanta je ipak u tome da to trziste funkcionira upravo i samo ako je steta dojenju učinjena. Ta priča da dijeljenje bočica ne škodi pokazuje da ti još nisi otkrila toplu vodu (za razliku od mene, jel...)

----------


## ninochka

marta to su priče za malu djecu i daj se više pomirite s tim. ajmo otvorit anketu koliko ljudi je prestalo dojit jer im je u ruke dana bočica.

----------


## emanuel

O Boze, zar sve mora biti tako crno-bijelo????????

Ja sam jedan od neutralaca po pitanju ove teme, zapravo nemogu reci da sam nesto 100% upucena ali imam iskustvo moga mlađeg brata kada je bio beba.

Dakle, beba stara mjesec dana, mama nije imala previse mlijeka a brat je imao strasne grceve od kojih je dobio bruh i zbog cega je sa mjesec dana bio operiran.

Sto napraviti u tom slucaju????
Dakle djete je u bolovima, jedino sto ga eventualno na trenutak smiri je bocica kao zamjena za dojku!
Da li je moja mama bila "losa" mama sto je tako maloj bebi davala bocicu i caj protiv bolova ?????

----------


## mamma Juanita

> vidis ja sam se o svemu sto znam educirala na bas ovom forumu (doduse onom starom) i zato mu hvala.


Ja te onda ponovo molim da pročitaš onaj gornji link na članak na portalu pa se educiraš i o kodu kojeg nije izmislila Roda nego UNICEF, jel to dovoljan argument??




> Pa i ako daju te sterilne vrecice, ako zamrznes mlijeko, najvjerojatnije je da ces kasnije koristiti bocicu da djetetu das to mlijeko.


Pa sori, ali zar ti još uvijek nije jasno da se mlijeko može dati i žličicom ili iz šalice?  :Idea:   :Idea:  




> pomislila sam sto da mi se u 1 sekundi nesto dogodi (pozlije mi, zatepe me auto, ma bilo sto), sto bi moji u tom trenutku i kaosu napravili, pa vjerojatno iskoristili bocicu za malenu bebicu.


ako živiš u urbanom naselju, uvijek postoje i dežurne apoteke, no dobro, tvoja stvar..




> ajmo otvorit anketu koliko ljudi je prestalo dojit jer im je u ruke dana bočica.


ne moramo mi uopće otvarat anketu, postoje knjige i statistike u nazad zadnjih 50ak godina što su npr. proizvođači adaptiranog mlijeka napravili na zapadu, a pogotovo u zemljama trećeg svijeta, ima jedna jako dobra knjiga na tu temu 
*"The Politics of Breastfeeding"*
by Gabrielle Palmer 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=507846
(obrati pažnju na Customer Reviews :wink: )

Emanuel, kakve loše mame? Tko je od nas spomenuo da si loša mama ako daš bocu?
Mi smo isključivo *protiv proizvođača i distributera* koji to na perfidne načine reklamiraju , a ne protiv potrošača tj. mama koje to mogu ako žele ALI I NE MORAJU koristiti.
U vrijeme naših mama dawti bočicu je bila najnormalnija stvar.
I dati pileću juhicu bebi od 2 mjeseca. Ili punjenu papriku.
Ili kiselo mlijeko....

Ali valjda mi danas imamo priliku ipak malo više znati .

----------


## ninochka

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajmo otvorit anketu koliko ljudi je prestalo dojit jer im je u ruke dana bočica.
> 
> 
> ne moramo mi uopće otvarat anketu, postoje knjige i statistike u nazad zadnjih 50ak godina što su npr. proizvođači adaptiranog mlijeka napravili na zapadu, a pogotovo u zemljama trećeg svijeta, ima jedna jako dobra knjiga na tu temu 
> *"The Politics of Breastfeeding"*
> by Gabrielle Palmer 
> ...


obratila sam pažnju na reviews i tu se radi o (kršitelj koda)u. ispravi me ako griješim, ali koliko ja znam stvar je afere zagađene fomule za bebe  od koje je beba umrla. kakve to veze ima s distribucijom bočica?

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne, to apsolutno nema s tim nikakve veze, pročitaj pažljivije

----------


## ninochka

unakazili smo ovaj topik   :Laughing:  

evo zbog ovog sam napisala ono gore




> What really alarmed me, though, was the truth behind formulas and *what used to pass as formula*!

----------


## marta

Knjiga je napisana prije 10 godina i nema veze s jednom bebom koja je umrla nego s bebama koje su umirale kad je (kršitelj koda) velikodusno dijelio svoje adaptirano gladnima u Africi. Konkretno u Etiopiji. Kako se formula mora mijesati s vodom, a koja je tamo upitne kvalitete tako se smrtnost beba povecala *25 puta*.

A da bi se dala formula, davale su se i bocice. Zbog takvih korporacija Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija (WHO) i UNICEF su i donijeli dokument koji se zove The International Code of Marketing of Breast-milk substitutes, koji je prihvacen 1981.   :Idea:  
na Svjetskom zdravstvenom kongresu i kojim se *zabranjuje svako reklamiranje adaptiranog mlijeka i svih ostalih proizvoda koji uz to idu (bocice, dude, kasice za bebe mladje od 6 mjeseci, cajeke...)*.
U reklamu naravno spada i svako dijeljenje tih proizvoda.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> unakazili smo ovaj topik


već sam javila ivarici da ga splita u novi topic, valjda će sutra :wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

također je opisan i drugi razlog naglog povećanja smrtnosti dojenčadi: mamama su u početku u siromašnim zemljama Azije i Afrike besplatno dijelili adaptirano reklamirajući ga kao nešto spasonosno, ali kad su se mame "navukle" (namjerno koristim taj ovisnički termin), nije više bilo besplatno  :Evil or Very Mad:  , pa su one, da bi ga što duže mogle koristiti, stavljale neadekvatan omjer formule i vode, tj. previše vode i mnogo djece je zbog toga ili zaostalo u rastu ili na žalost umrlo.
mislim, na zapadu su napravili s..nje, ali tamo....
sad vam je, nadam se malo jasnije zašto "skačemo" protiv tamo nekog nevinog dijeljenja bočica.

----------


## ninochka

s tog aspekta mi je jasno, ali ovdje nisu žene iz zabačenijeg dijela kenije na forumu. dobro svi znamo da se ovdje ne radi o primitivnoj sredini i da tamo sirota djeca nisu umrla radi adapt. mlijeka nego pogrešne primjene.
isto ti je ko da svom djetetu kad ima temp. daš 15 a ne 1 lupocet i kriviš plivu ili bayern ili koga već

----------


## mamma Juanita

nisu djeca umrla radi adaptiranog, nego zato što su im majke umjesto da ih i dalje doje kao od pamtivijeka počele davat to adaptirano...zato što su im ga velikodušni proizvođači uvalili..zar ti to ne miriše na dilersku psihologiju?
meni je više teško o ovome raspravljat kad se ne žele uvažiti ni argumenti WHO ili UNICEFa, niti knjiga prepunih dugogodišnjih statistika...  :Sad:  

rekla sam da su tamo napravili još veće s..nje, što ne znači da ga u evropi nisu napravili, postoci dojenja govore sami za sebe..

----------


## ninochka

ma uvažavam ja sve njih i još uvijek dojim i još ću, al radi se o krivoj primjeni. slažemo se bar oko toga?

----------


## marta

ne slazemo.

----------


## ninochka

tvoj problem!




> također je opisan i drugi razlog naglog povećanja smrtnosti dojenčadi: mamama su u početku u siromašnim zemljama Azije i Afrike besplatno dijelili adaptirano reklamirajući ga kao nešto spasonosno, ali kad su se mame "navukle" (namjerno koristim taj ovisnički termin), nije više bilo besplatno  , *pa su one, da bi ga što duže mogle koristiti, stavljale neadekvatan omjer formule i vode*, tj. previše vode i mnogo djece je zbog toga ili zaostalo u rastu ili na žalost umrlo.

----------


## marta

Pravila vrijede za sve jednako! 

Sto se tice uputa za muckanje formule, (kršitelj koda) se nije puno trudio da ih prevede na jezik zemlje u kojoj dijeli uzorke. Ni onda, a ni danas.

----------


## Mima

Sumnjam da bi bilo koristi da su i preveli upute. Žene su radile to što su radile radi siromaštva. I stvarno je dobro netko usporedio ovo što je (kršitelj koda) napravio sa dilanjem - 'navukli' su bebe na svoju hranu, a onda je prestalo biti besplatno. 

Ovaj primjer je zaista drastičan, ali je jako dobra ilustracija 'borbe' između kompanija koje proizvode umjetnu hranu s jedne i dojenja s druge strane. Kompanije imaju ogroman interes, a imaju novac i moć da svoj interes provedu. Dojenje - s druge strane nema ništa osim entuzijasta koji ga podržavaju. To je potpuno neravnopravna borba, i zato se jednostavno ne smije dozvoliti kompanijama da reklamiraju svoje proizvode na bilo koji način.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> sirota djeca nisu umrla radi adapt. mlijeka nego *pogrešne primjene*.


Odgovor:



> . Žene su radile to što su radile radi siromaštva.


..a ne zato što su primitivne i ne kuže pravilnu primjenu.

na žalost, takvih sličnih primjera ima i kod nas u nekim siromašnijim obiteljima, pa čak i to da se daje obično kravlje mlijeko.
osim toga, mnogi ranije su napomenuli da se poklonjenom konju ne gleda u zube jer živimo u siromašnoj zemlji, pa kad smo tako siromašni, zašto podupirati dijeljenje nečega što može nesigurnu mamu-početnicu navesti na jako skup sport?

----------


## smrčina mrkica

ako su te mame tako nesigurne, pa neka se i navuku na taj sport. zasto da ja ispastam radi propustenog poklona, jer netko drugi nevoli bocice.

----------


## mamma Juanita

žao mi je što nisi pročitala sve od prije, nemam više snage ponavljat stalno isto.

----------


## smrčina mrkica

nemoj se ni truditi, radije potrosi svoju energiju da poucis koju neuku.

----------


## Maja

mama juannita, zao mi je da se osjecas nemocno oko ovoga i razumijem te, ali ipak vjerujem da ima puno ljudi koji ce procitati ovaj topic i posebno linkove koje si postavila i shvatiti o cemu pricamo i da se tu radi o zdravlju, a ponekad nazalost i o zivotima djece. a neki ce naravno izabrati i da ostanu neuki. No, znamo zasto se trudimo oko prica o Pravilniku i na forumu i na portalu i vjerujem da je svatko do koga dopremo vrijedan naseg i tvojeg truda  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> nemoj se ni truditi, radije potrosi svoju energiju da poucis koju neuku.


ajmo se argumentirano raspravljat, a ovakav način komuniciranja ostavit za cestu.
ja sa svoju energiju usmjeravam u ono u što sama vjerujem, a ne u ono što mi netko drugi pokušava sugerirat.i
ali ova tvoja opaska ionako nema veze s tim da mi nešto u dobroj namjeri preporučiš, nego samo da spustiš.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Maja , apsolutno  :Smile:  .
Ne znači da dižem ruke, samo imam osjećaj da se neki ljudi više vole natezat po forumu kako bi dokazali kako su u pravu bez obzira na argumente koje ne žele niti provjeriti.
Onda trenutačno odustajem od rasprave s takvima.

----------


## Maja

naravno  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Evo, podučavam neuke  :Smile:  :




> Kršenje Pravilnika u Hrvatskoj danas je, nažalost, svakodnevna pojava.
> 
> Proizvođači dječje hrane i potrepština pokazuju priličnu maštovitost i domišljatost pri reklamiranju svojih proizvoda.
> 
> Marketinški su najjednostavniji plaćeni oglasi, uglavnom u tiskovinama namijenjenim roditeljima i bebama ("Bebe", "Dijete moje malo", "Moje dijete"..), te časopisima o zdravlju općenito ("Doktor u kući").
> 
> U vrlo čitanim "Bebama" gotovo na svakoj stranici može se vidjeti reklama koja krši Pravilnik. Bombardirani smo informacijama o tome da je "to-i-to" adaptirano mlijeko upravo sinonim za mlijeko, koje dude su najbolje za novorođenče, te kako pomoću čajeva smiriti dojenačke kolike. U jednom od zadnjih izdanja "Beba", nabrojala sam 14 reklama koje krše Pravilnik!
> 
> Malo sofisticiraniji su plaćeni oglasi u formi reportaže iz koje nije odmah vidljivo, čak nije nigdje izričito navedeno da se radi o reklami - tobože se stručno piše npr. o dojenju i dohrani, te se otvoreno preporučuje dječja hrana, sokovi, kašice određenog proizvođača, tj. naručitelja oglasa.... (kao što je bio slučaj s tekstom u "Doktoru u kući").
> ...



http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...9&Tekst2ID=159

----------


## Mima

Ma neće ti to pomoći kad ljudi valjda smatraju da i samo postojanje Pravilnika o reklamiranju nije OK - evo, ne znam da li ste čitali tekst u zadnjem broju časopisa Bebe (mislim da se zove 'Može li svaka mama dojiti') - autorica se izrazito negativno izražava o zabrani reklamiranja adaptiranog mlijeka, jer se, kao, time uskraćuje informacija ženama koje ne doje pa su one u nedoumici koje mlijeko dati svojemu djetetu.

----------


## Natasa30

Kazete da adptirano ne ubija djecu ili da djeca u egiptu ili africi su umrla zato sto majkama nije dobro objasnjeno kako mjesati formule sto je moguce jer ako stavljas previse formule djeca mogu stvarno umrjeti jer su bubrezi preoptereceni proteinima ili ako je voda s kojom si mjesao nije ok.

I kod nas jos uvijek postoji more ljudi koji ne znaju kako se pravilno pravi formula bez obzira na sve upute i nemoj te se zavaravati da kad ih pedijatri preporuce da ce i objasniti negativne posljedice.

Sto se tice smrtnosti djece koja su na formuli skoro je bilo na BBC o SIDS i neka istrazivanja pokazuju da je 80% djece koja umiru od SIDSA hranjena bas na bocicu i formulom :shock: Prosto da se zamislis i razmislis o tome.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mima, upravo sam pročitala članak u Dijete MM, vjerojatno si na taj mislila.
Samo mogu reć da se vidi da se promijenila urednica  :Sad:  .

----------


## Mima

Eh, da, u Dijete - vidim da sam krivo napisala da je bio u Bebe.

Da, očito da se promijenila i uređivačka politika, bio mi je skroz OK taj časopis prije - a vidim da i Rode pišu u njemu   :Smile:

----------


## petra

ups  stvarno sam se iznenadila! 
Svratila sam na ovu temu jer mi frendica uskoro treba roditi na Sv Duhu! Tako da nisam ocekivala raspravu o bocicama, ali trebam se ukljuciti samo s malim postom. 
Moram priznati da kad sam zatrudnila, visa sam se zanimala za tijek trudnoce, poroda...itd, dojenje mi nije bila tema o kojoj sam najvise citala - ne zato sto me nije zanimalo, nego zato jer nisam ni mislila da bih mogla imat nekih problema oko toga. 
Unatoc mojoj slaboj informiranosti, na svu srecu nisam imala problema oko dojenja u pocetku - sve je super krenulo. Ipak, prije nego sam cak rodila, kupili smo cijeli komplet (kršitelj koda) bocica  Ne pitajte zasto - to se doimala normalna stvar! 
Dojenje je islo super i bocice su stale u ormaru do bebinog 3eg mjeseca  A onda mali sok - Petra navrsila 3 i pol mjeseca, supernapreduje, pedijatar nikad nije spomenuo nadohranu - kad odjednom ja vise nemam mlijeka!  Moj muz presretan (mozda sam se lose izrazila, ali tako sam to dozivljavala u tom trenu) izvuce novu (kršitelj koda)ovu bocicu i ode kupiti adaptirano. Malena popije bocicu upar sekundi, toliko halapljivo, kao da nikad nije jela. Ta prva bocica, njemu je bila veliko veselje jer je prvi put sudjelovao u hranjenju Petre! 
S obzirom da sam ipak znala da bi bilo dobro sto duze dojiti bebu, postala sam po prvi put na temu problemi u dojenju - kako povecati kolicinu mlijeka! I dobila stvarno super savjete. I uspjela se - unatooc stvarno velikoj muci tijekom citavog jednog tjedna i predbacivanjima mog muza da je beba gladna - vratiti iskljucivom dojenju! 
Stvarno je bilo tesko, ali uz veliki trud iskljucivo smo dojili do 5ipol mjeseci, a s 5ipol poceli s nadohranom (voce,ne mlijeko), ali sa 6i nesto mjeseci, jednostavnop je postalo pre naporno - nocna budenja, stalno dojenje, plakanje    i presli smo na adaptirano. 
Sretna sam sto sam dogurala do 6ipol mjeseci bez adaptiranog, tuzna sto nisam uspjela i dalje, jer bih s malo truda vjerojatno i uspjela. Sad vec 15ak dana pijemo adaptirano! Gnjavaza! Ali sto je tu je! 
Ne mislim da su tome bile krive bocice! Kriva sam vjerojatno ja jer nisam imala dovoljno cvrst karakter ili bila dovoljno ustrajna! Imala sam samo VIRTUALNU podrsku preko foruma - ali nikakvu stvarnu podrsku, u stvarnom zivotu! 
Zato ne mislim da se trebamo boriti protiv bocica! Trebamo se boriti informacijama upucenim ne samo buducim i novim mamama, nego i njihovoj okolini!

----------


## Lilly

> s tog aspekta mi je jasno, ali ovdje nisu žene iz zabačenijeg dijela kenije na forumu. dobro svi znamo da se ovdje ne radi o primitivnoj sredini i da tamo sirota djeca nisu umrla radi adapt. mlijeka nego pogrešne primjene.
> isto ti je ko da svom djetetu kad ima temp. daš 15 a ne 1 lupocet i kriviš plivu ili bayern ili koga već



Za sada cu samo na ovo reagirati: primjedba koja se postavi na forumu, kao recimo ova o djeljenju bocica u nekoj bolnici, u prvom redu jeste namjenjena ljudima koji posjecuju forum ali isto tako jasno je da ce informacije sa foruma stici i do ljudi koji, doduse ne iz zabacenih dijelova Kenije, ipak ne znaju sve sto poduceni forumasi znaju. 

Osim poducenih vas koji se javljate ovde, forum citaju i ljudi kojima su ovakve informacije nove i ljudi koji ce ono sto procitaju ovde ispricati nekome drugom,....

----------


## mayah79

Naravno da NE TREBA dijeliti bocice u porodilistima!!! A zasto tako mislim??? E pa zato sto se neke mame dosta izmuce sa prvim dojenjem u porodilistu i onda dodju tako skroz isfrustrirane kuci i uzmu tu poklonjenu bocicu, posalju muza po adaptirano, smuckaju ga i kazu zbogom dojenju. Kazu jer bebica se najede, lijepo zaspe, odmori se i mama, i bla, bla. I jeste to je bas ovako kako sam napisala. I to je zato sto su i sestre i doktori po porodilistima totalno nezainterosovani i nemarni i ne zele se posvetiti tome ni na sekundu. U porodilistu Kosevo su nam pustili video kasetu - HALOOOO, kome kasetu??? Nema razgovora, nema prakticnog pokazivanja, nema NISTA!!! Meni su bradavice bile u strasnim ranama, beba je tih prvih mjesec dana posisala vise moje krvi nego mlijeka, ali ja sam bila uporna mazga i nisam se dala. Ni u trudnoci nisam kupila bocicu, a ni tada. Dobila sam doduse jednu bocicu, ali bez pipe uz Medelinu izdajalicu. Kasnije jesam uvela bocicu i adaptirano zbog ranog povratka na posao, ali sve to me nije sprijecilo da i dalje dojim. Eh sad sta ja hocu reci sigurno se pitate jer sam dala i bocicu i adaptirano i uz to sve nastavila dojiti???
Hocu reci da sam u porodilistu dobila bocicu sigurno bih poslala muza po adaptirano, smuckala ga i dala bebici. Eh da je bilo kao sto nije, ja sada ne bih uzivala u njegovoj sreci kad me ugleda na vratima i istovremeno smijanje i navlacenje majice, itd. I ne, sa ovim ne zelim reci da me dijete voli i raduje mi se jer ga dojim i da druga djeca nisu takva jer ne doje, NE - hocu reci da sam ponosna na sebe sto jos uvijek dojim svoje dijete i sto nisam posustala i pala pred bocicom na pocetku.

----------


## MalaSirena

> Naravno da NE TREBA dijeliti bocice u porodilistima!!! A zasto tako mislim??? E pa zato sto se neke mame dosta izmuce sa prvim dojenjem u porodilistu i onda dodju tako skroz isfrustrirane kuci i uzmu tu poklonjenu bocicu, posalju muza po adaptirano, smuckaju ga i kazu zbogom dojenju. Kazu jer bebica se najede, lijepo zaspe, odmori se i mama, i bla, bla. I jeste to je bas ovako kako sam napisala. I to je zato sto su i sestre i doktori po porodilistima totalno nezainterosovani i nemarni i ne zele se posvetiti tome ni na sekundu.


Ja sam doma imala dvije bočice - jednu sam dobila na poklon uz kremu za tijelo, a jednu od frendice (malo sam ju zvređala zbog toga, ali sad to nije bitno) i imala sam problema s dojenjem u početku i to grdnih (ne pričam o ragadama, makar su bile strašne, nego o slabom dobivanju Tana na težini i maltene presingu pedijatrice da počnem nadohranu),  ali mi niti u najgorem trenutku (ima li gori od onog kad ti liječnik kaže da ti dijete ne napreduje dobro i da sve može izgledati u redu, a da beba padne u šok i umre   :Confused:   :Confused:   :shock:  :shock: ) mi nije palo na pamet dati mu bočicu jer sam ČVRSTO VJEROVALA DA MOGU DOJITI, što se na kraju pokazalo točnim. Dakle, smatram da je prvenstveno bitan STAV MAJKE, a možda još i bitniji stav njene bliže okoline (moja okolina je bila sve, samo ne prodojeća i RODI mogu zahvaliti što sam isključivo dojila 6 mjeseci i što još uvijek puno dojim). 

Samo da spomenem - netko je u nekom od prethodnih postova napisao kako se u siromašnijim obiteljima daje obično kravlje mlijeko. Ne vjerujem da je to do siromaštva jer imam primjer iz svoje bliže okoline - moja poznanica je svoje dijete s nekih 7-8 mjeseci (možda malo kasnije, nisam skroz sigurna) počela hraniti običnom kravljim mlijekom jer joj je bilo skupo kupovati adaptirano (koje su joj, inače, preporučile sestre već u rodilištu  :? ), a klinac valjda nema niti jedan odjevni predmet koji nije neka marka (od Benettona do DIora  :shock: ), a ja sam glupača jer mali još uvijek doji, jer ne dajem sokove i čajeve i jer mu s izdojenim mlijekom radim kašice (što se njoj gadi   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  ), što se sa svojim djetetom igram a ne puštam ga da sam sjedi u hodalici i što se trudim da jede što zdraviju i raznovrsniju hranu barem u početku kad još sam ne znam birati, a ona svojeg šopa pudinzima i čokoladama.

----------


## MalaSirena

Malo sam preemocionalno napisala prethodni post, a u biti sam htjela reći sljedeće:
da odluka o tome hoće li dojiti ili neće ovisi ponajviše o majci i to o njenoj educiranosti i podršci koju dobiva sa strane (ja bih za sebe rekla da sam bila dosta educirana, ali u ključnom momentu mi je ipak veću ulogu odigrala podrška jer sam bila smunjena od hormona) - od obitelji, prijatelja i liječnika, a morate priznati da ovo potonje ponajviše podbacuje jer oni odviše olako sugeriraju dohranu (ja sam imala takvo iskustvo).

Ja razumijem da se vi u Udruzi morate pridržavati Pravilnika, ali je to u Hrvatskoj još uvijek daleka budućnost (inače nisam pesimist, ali tak mi izgleda  :? ).

----------


## Sanja

> Ja razumijem da se vi u Udruzi morate pridržavati Pravilnika.


Mislim da je MalaSirena (i mnogi prije nje) odlično sažela o čemu se radi. Naravno, budući da je udruga Roda promicateljica dojenja, VedranaV je reagirala na podatak da se trudnicama dijele bočice jer je morala reagirati, no moram primijetiti da me je prilično iznenadilo što su ostale članice Rode automatski izjednačile bočice s adaptiranim mlijekom.

Sve majke koje ne vide nikakav problem u dijeljenju bočica i same su jasno i glasno napisale da doje, unatoč problemima koje su imale ili ih još uvijek imaju. Nijednu od njih poklonjena bočica nije omela u odluci da doje. Ja sam u svom prvom postu na ovu temu napisala, i iza toga stojim, da postoje trudnice koje se informiraju i *znaju da žele dojiti* i njih nikakva poklonjena bočica neće omesti u toj odluci i one koje se ne informiraju, koje idu linijom manjeg otpora (odustaju od dojenja pojavom prvog problema) ili one koje slušaju svoje mame (u čije doba su adaptirana mlijeka bila jako popularna), i svoje bebe ne doje ni malo ili jako kratko. Tim mamama je, pak, svejedno jesu li ili nisu dobile bočicu. One će ju kupiti još prije poroda.

Mislim da nitko neće prestati dojiti zbog jedne poklonjene bočice.

Ja sam osobno u životu dobila puno različitih besplatnih uzoraka: cigareta, pa nisam postala pušač, loših parfema, pa ih nisam kupila, neodgovarajuće kozmetike, pa ju nisam počela koristiti, alkoholnih pića, pa ih nisam počela piti, itd, itd.

Imajte malo više vjere u žene: one nisu toliko glupe, niti su toliko slabog karatkera. Ako donesu odluku da će dojiti, dojit će. Ako donesu odluku da neće, onda sigurno neće. Bez obzira na poklonjenu bočicu.

Još nešto. Netko od vas je napisao da je ovo mišljenje naivno i da mi ne kužimo principe tržišne ekonomije, da proizvođači to ne dijele iz dobrog srca, nego zbog profita, itd. Iako je taj komentar uvredljiv, jer implicira da su sudionice ovog topica (pri)glupe, pretpostavit ću da autorica tog posta (ne sjećam se više tko) nije imala lošu namjeru, pa ću u jednako dobroj namjeri odgovoriti: naravno da svi znamo dosta toga o tržišnoj ekonomiji. Istina da je (kršitelj koda) umjesto bočica mogao pokloniti uloške za dojenje, torbu za šetnju ili nešto treće. No, (kršitelj koda)u je svejedno *što* poklone, bitno im je da je na poklonjenom predmetu natpis tvrtke. Recimo da dijele obične t-shirte s natpisom svoje firme. Žene koje su odlučile ne dojiti, kad dođu u ljekarnu i traže adaptirano mlijeko, opet će radije kupiti od onog proizvođača koji im je *nešto* darovao, jer im je poznat, nego od onog koji im nije dao ništa. A žene koje su odlučile dojiti bit će zadovoljne što su dobile t-shirt i neće im pasti na pamet kupiti adaptirano mlijeko. Kad već pričamo o zakonima tržišne ekonomije, *to* je dokazano.  :wink: 

Da ne bi bilo zabune, ovo piše mama koja prije poroda, na užas starijih članova svoje obitelji, nije imala spremnu nijednu jedinu bočicu, dudu ni ništa sličnog. Mama koja doji usprkos preprekama. I mama koja ima malo više vjere u druge mame nego mnoge sudionice ovog razgovora.  :wink:  :D

----------


## Ancica

Netko je gore bio napisao da je pitanje odustajanja od dojenja kompleksnije od samog dijeljenja besplatnih bocica.

Tu se ja bih rekla svi u Rodi slazemo, i sa time na umu djelujemo po pitanju poboljsavanja jadne nam statistike u Hrvatskoj sto se tice dojenja.

Tako je postivanje Pravilnika kao i edukacija o njemu te pritisak na vladu i proizvodace/distributere da ga se drzi samo dio Rodinom pristupu tom kompleksnom problemu.

Tu su jos i najveci dio, SOS telefon za dojenje, pa pomoc i edukacija na Rodinom forumu, informiranje putem Rodinog portala, izdajanje letaka koji se dijele besplatno, pisanje tekstova na temu dojenja i mogucih problema za casopis Dijete moje malo, suradnja sa drugim grupama i osobama u Hrvatskoj koje se bave tom problematikom i druge aktivnosti.

Vjerojatno cemo se svi sloziti da ako se Roda skoncentrira samo na jedan od gore navedenih pristupa, ili mozda cak niti ni na jedan, a po logici da niti jedan od problema koji cine srz problema (educiranost trudnica i novih roditelja, educiranost sredine, educiranost medicinske struke, podrska od strane medicinske struke i sredine) nije "kljucan", onda nikakvo poboljsanje ne mozemo niti ocekivati.

Rjesenju ovog problema treba se pristupiti orkestrirano, a ne na principu soloista  :Smile: 

Smatramo da je vazno da dok pokusavamo pruziti podrsku i ispravne informacije roditeljima u pitanjima dojenja da istovremeno radimo na tome da sto vise smanjimo utjecaj marketinga industrije hranjenja djece na bocicu koji ima ogroman negativan utjecaj na nas trud po pitanju podrske i edukacije.  I tu Pravilnik igra kljucnu ulogu.

I kao sto je pitanje rjesenja jadne situacije kod dojenja u Hrvatskoj kompleksnije od (ne)postivanja samog Pravilnika, tako je i pitanje Pravilnika kompleksnije od dijeljenja besplatnih bocica.

Ne smijemo zaboraviti da marketing industrije ima ogroman negativan utjecaj na same roditelje po pitanju dojenja, nego i na one na koje se roditelji cesto besuslovno oslanjaju kada je rijec o zdravlju njihove djece - medicinsku struku.  Njihova marketinska masinerija postigla je to da vecina hrvatskih pedijatara preporuca nadohranu ili potpuno prelazenje na adaptirano u slucajevima kada je to nepotrebno, i to je vecina slucajeva, a istovremeno ne pruzaju skoro nikakvu podrsku niti uvisle informacije majkama koje zele dojiti te da medicinsko osoblje u hrvatskim rodilistima ne zna o tome kakvu stetu rade kada sopaju novorodencad adaptiranim, na bocice.

Dijeljenje besplatnih bocica je samo dio marketinske strategije industrije hranjenja djece umjetnim pomagalima, to je istina, i samo je dio opceg problema, ali JE DIO.  I zato se mi u Rodi zalazemo, izmedu ostalog, za zabranu (u zakonu) dijeljenja besplatnih bocica, kao sto je to ucinila Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija kada je izglasala Pravilnik.

----------

Ummmm...Ovo je iz koda...right??




> Informativni i obrazovni materijali, bilo pisani, audio ili vizualni, koji se odnose na prehranu dojenčadi i koji su namijenjeni trudnicama ili majkama dojenčadi i male djece moraju sadržavati jasne informacije o slijedećem:
> 
> dobrobitima i superiornosti dojenja;


Ja sam sad gledala na svim bočicama koje smo dobili, sačuvala sam one papire iz njih...I (kršitelj koda) i NUK, za druge ne znam, imaju boldano naglašeno da je dojenje najbitnije i najzdravije za dijete do 6 mjeseci...Pokrili su se, ma koliko traljavo to djelovalo, poštuju kod......

A bočice inače koriste i za izdojeno mlijeko, kao što neke cure tupe izgleda u prazno...

----------


## tiaiva

u mom kraju pliva dijeli socijalno ugroženim obiteljima (kršitelj koda), a **** čajeve i kašice (one u prahu, tipa čokolino), naravno to im dilaju pedijatri i patronažne sestre i naravno svim tim proizvodima rok upotrebe je jako tanak ni mjesec dana....
trebam li još šta reći...

----------


## ankika

mogu samo nadodati da dok sam ja bila u rodilistu u mojoj sobi bilo je 8-9 rodilja - sve su se mucile s dojenjem - i vec u prvih 2 dana polako odustajale od dojenja...jer im u pocetku nije odmah uspjevalo - a zeljele su dojit 

i kada rodilji u tom momentu - kada joj je glava puna zbrkanih osjecaja i sama je jako nesigurna i niti sama ne zna sto i kako bi - ponudis kao poklon bocicu umjesto da ju ohrabris, pokazes i pomognes u tim teskim trenucima kroz koje prolazi velika vecina mama - vrlo vjerojatno da ce veliki broj njih poustati i bocicu vrlo brzo napuniti adaptiranim... 

i nisposto se ne bi slozila da mame koje odluce dojit ce dojit - a one koje ne nece - zaboravljamo i da  postoji ta velika sredina onih mama koje su htjele ili zele dojit pa im nije odmah ispocetka krenulo kako treba i na taj veliki broj zena upravo se zeli apelirati ovom poklonjenom bocicom  na kojoj bi najrade da mogu napisali "nemojte se muciti ... uzmite nasu bocicu i napunite ga nasim adaptiranim" - samo nesmiju pa moraju napisati "dojenje je najbolje za vase dijete... i sl." kako bi je uopce smjeli staviti u prodaju

ista stvar je i s onim sto npr. (kršitelj koda) je dijelio rodiljama kremu protiv strija na grudima - odaslijajuci poruku - nemojte dojiti dobit cete strije...

to je ono sto Roda ne odobrava i protiv cega se bori i jedan od glavnih razloga zbog cega je ovaj pravinik donesen 

problem je sto smo sve ovdje na forumu vise manje educirane i znamo da je dojenje najbolji i jedini izbor za nase dijete i bile smo uporne u svojim namjerama - samo ne smijemo zaboraviti da mi predstavljamo trenutacno manjinu - velika vecina mama nazalost rodi dijete a da ne procita niti jedno slovo o dojenju i prvim danima nakon poroda kao niti o trudnoci ... i time predstavlja lak pljen takvim marketinskim trikovima i potebno ih (tj. njihove bebe koje tome nisu krive) je na neki nacin zastiti ili bar pokusat zastititi 

ja to usporedujem kao reklamiranje cigraeta i alkohola... koliko bi samo bilo vise pusaca - da nema agresivnim antipusackim reklamama, zabrane reklamiranja cigareta...

----------


## Sanja

> u mom kraju pliva dijeli socijalno ugroženim obiteljima (kršitelj koda), a **** čajeve i kašice (one u prahu, tipa čokolino), naravno to im dilaju pedijatri i patronažne sestre i naravno svim tim proizvodima rok upotrebe je jako tanak ni mjesec dana....
> trebam li još šta reći...


Vidiš, *to* je meni grozno! Kad sestre i pedijatri, ljudi kojima žene vjeruju ili kojima bi trebale vjerovati, daju loše savjete i dijele uzorke.

Moja pedijatrica je svim srcem za isključivo dojenje do navršenog šestog mjeseca i ne mogu reći koliko mi je drago da ima takvo mišljenje. S druge strane, raspitala sam se unaprijed o njezinom stavu o dojenju. Da nije pozitivan, išla bih kod neke druge liječnice.

----------


## Sanja

> i kada rodilji u tom momentu - kada joj je glava puna zbrkanih osjecaja i sama je jako nesigurna i niti sama ne zna sto i kako bi - ponudis kao poklon bocicu umjesto da ju ohrabris, pokazes i pomognes u tim teskim trenucima kroz koje prolazi velika vecina mama - vrlo vjerojatno da ce veliki broj njih poustati i bocicu vrlo brzo napuniti adaptiranim...


Vidiš, naša mišljenja su dijametralno suprotna po tom pitanju, ali to su osobne razlike, zar ne? Ja sam bila točno u poziciji koju opisuješ: prvi put suočena s dojenjem i hrpom problema. I nisam odustala, jer sam *donijela odluku* da ću dojiti. U svakoj smjeni sam izgnjavila sestru da mi pomogne i nisam odustajala dok nisam riješila veći dio problema. Bila sam odlučna u nakani da ne odem iz rodilišta dok ne savladam dojenje.

Poznajem i mnoge druge mame koje su prošle kroz puno veće probleme, ali su nastavile s dojenjem, *jer su tako odlučile.*

A poznajem i mnoge koje nisu imale probleme, ali su ili unaprijed odlučile da neće dojiti ili nakon par mjeseci. I nisu dojile.

I od svih mama koje poznajem, sve su imale svoje stavove (donijete na temelju informacija ili nedostatka istih), no nijedna od njih nije donijela svoju odluku na temelju jedne bočice, to želim reći.

Svakako podržavam Rodine napore da popularizira znanja o dojenju, no mislim da nijedna žena koja ima *pravu informaciju* neće donijeti krivu odluku. S bočicom ili bez nje. Loše je što brojne žene nemaju informaciju, a bez nje će i same kupiti bočicu.

----------


## Mima

> ja to usporedujem kao reklamiranje cigraeta i alkohola... koliko bi samo bilo vise pusaca - da nema agresivnim antipusackim reklamama, zabrane reklamiranja cigareta...


Ovo je baš dobra usporedba - svi mi znamo da je pušenje nezdravo, pa bi se isto tako mogli zapitati čemu zabrana reklamiranja pušenja i tvrditi da reklamiranje pušenja neće povećati broj pušača - no izgleda da uopće nije tako, ja sam recimo prije nekog vremena čitala kako se povećavao broj pušača u nekim azijskim zemljama nakon što su američke duhanske kompanije izvršile pritisak na vlade da dozvole reklamiranje. Mislim da svi mi volimo misliti da reklama nema baš nikakav utjecaj na nas - no da je tomu tako teško da bi se danas trošio takav novac na reklamiranje. 

Zamislite da uz, recimo, kupljeni Cosmo dobijete malu kutijicu Ronhila sa pet cigareta   :Razz:  - evo i ja bih rekla da to nikoga neće potaknuti da propuši, ali bi nam svejedno takvo što bilo vrlo neobično, i svi bi se složili da je to nedopustivo.

Ja se slažem da će onaj tko ima dobru informaciju teže 'podleći' reklami, ako će uopće - ali zabrane o reklamiranju bi zapravo upravo trebale štititi one koji nemaju dobru informaciju. Jer, zašto će žene koje nemaju informaciju ionako kupiti bočicu - pa upravo zato što se reklamiranjem bočica i adaptiranog mlijeka postiglo da ti rekviziti budu sastavni dio opreme za novorođenče. Zato treba inzistirati na provođenju zabrane o reklamuranju - da bi ta pogrešna slika nestala iz svačije glave.

----------


## mayah79

Ja mogu reci da sam ostala ustrajna u dojenju i pored stvari navedenih u mom prethodnom postu samo zato sto sam na kraju (znaci kad sam shvatila da mi nema pomoci u dojenju od patronaznih, pedijatara, itd, itd) pocela traziti po netu i pronasla RODA-u. Meni je i u trudnoci i odmah nakon poroda bilo normalno da dijete treba dojiti. I prilicno sam sigurna da bih odustala da nisam naisla na sve ove divne zene kako sa foruma tako i educirane savjetnice. A koliko zena ima koje odustanu bez da traze neciju pomoc? A koliko zena ne zeli traziti savjet i jednostavno kaze "ja nema mlijeka"?
Hocu reci da svi ti silni proizvodjaci bocica i dudica i bebi-hrane samo "pomazu" zeni da donese takvu odluku. Jos ako se doniraju jos u porodilistu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maja

Mima, jako mi se svidja kako razmisljas  :Smile: 

Dodala bih samo, ponovo, ovo o informiranosti. Ne mozemo nikako suditi prema nama ovdje na forumu. KOliki je postotak trudnica i mama koje se sluze internetom? Gdje ce takve mame naci info o dojenju? Vjerojatno na takvom jednom tecaju. Gdje ce uz polovicne ili neistinite informacije dobiti jos i bocicu na dar. Mislim, te mame nemaju nacina da provjere tvrdnje patronaznih ili pedijatara ili tko im vec drzi taj tecaj. Odnosno ne znaju gdje bi ih mogle provjeriti. Mozda ni za Rodu nisu cule. I ne treba ih ni kriviti, ovo bi trebao biti normalan put informacija. Na zalost, te su informacije u nevirtualnom svijetu jos uvijek cesto pogresne i lose. 
Stoga mislim da je jako pogresno suditi po ovom nasem zapravo malom uzorku. Ja sam recimo i na telefonu i drugdje susrela mame koje su isto prije poroda bile jako odlucne u tome da doje pa su ih ipak teskoce slomile. 
Ono sto je ideja je stvoriti ozracje u kojem bocica i/ili adaptirano nece biti nesto sto po defaultu ide uz bebu i to je nesto cemu Kod stremi, sto se vidi i na primjeru skandinavskih zemalja. A naravno da ce biti omoguceno i jedno i drugo kupiti. 
I mislim da je bitno pokusati (ako vas zaista zanima ova problematika) sagledati veću sliku. Ako bi ja isla suditi prema sebi ili svojoj najblizoj okolini, mogla bih se zalagati za zabranu proizvodnje adaptiranog mlijeka i bocica i dudica a bome recimo i pampersica  :D ali i izvan mog dvorista postoji svijet.

----------


## Zorana

Ja se skroz slazem s Majom. Nikako ne mozemo suditi po sebi i reci: ako ja donesem cvrstu odluku onda mene nikakva bocica nece pokolebati. To mozda vazi za nas, ali nismo svi isti.
Puno je ljudi na ovom svijetu, usudila bih se reci vecina, koji cesto nisu cvrsti u svojim odlukama i koji ce se prikloniti onome sto im se momentalno cini jednostavnije.
A sve ono sto ti je dostupno u tom kriticnom trenutku, a sto moze da te poljulja na ovu ili onu stranu, naravno da ima veliki ili cak presudan utjecaj u odlucivanju.
Ja mislim da bi se Sanja i jos neke itekako pokolebale u razmisljanju kad bi znale koliko taj jedan "zlata vrijedan poklon" stete moze uciniti.
Uostalom, sto vise reci, statistike govore za sebe. 
Ja se grozim taktika jedne Austrije koja da bi zadrzala baby friendly titulu svojim bolnicama ne dijeli po bolnicama bocice, ali onako fino i podmuklo pola godine nakon poroda postom salju uzorke adaptiranog mlijeka.
Nadju oni nacine, ove ili one, ja to znam, ali bitno je da mi sami shvatimo za koga oni nas smatraju kad nam pokusavaju podvaljivat na ovakve nacine. I to im uspijeva, svakim danom me sve vise iznenadjuje koliko.
Mozda nije poanta u poklonjenoj, da ne kazem podvaljenoj bocici, mozda  nije poanta u poklonjenom uzorku mlijeka...ali meni je sigurno poanta da netko mene i sve zene svijeta drzi za velike budale kad ide svjesno mlatiti lovu na stetu nas i nase djece. I zasto se ne boriti protiv toga? 
I receno je sto puta i opet cu ponoviti, nije Roda izmislila pravilnik. Pravilnik su ustanovili svjetski autoriteti kada je u pitanju zdravlje djece i zdravlje opcenito. Mozda ce zvucati bezobrazno kada kazem: doslo im iz du**** u glavu, i nemojte zamjeriti na tome, ali zaista jeste tako.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Drago mi je da nam je rasprava ponovno konstruktivna  :Smile:  .

Evo, mogu reći primjer jedne prijateljice koja je silno htjela dojiti, ali joj je tek djelomično uspjelo, bez obzira na jednu odličnu knjigu o dojenju, samoeduciranju s neta, SOS telefonu(možda prekasno  :Sad:  ) i velikoj podršci muža.
Uspjelo je samo djelomično jer je u rodilištu morala ostati 10 dana, bebu su joj nadohranjivali adaptiranim i kad je došla kući već se prilično navukla na bocu i počela odbijat dojku.
Kako je pala na težini, ona joj je u očaju počela davat adaptirano.
Na bočicu.
Jer joj je bilo žao bebu ostavit gladnu i frustriranu.
Ali nije joj, na žalost, palo na pamet davat bebi mlijeko na žličicu, tako da je dijete uskoro skoro sasvim odbijalo dojku.
Tek kasnije se snašla i počela joj davat adpt. jednom posebnom sisaljkom, al to je već druga tema, a bila sam i otvorila poseban topic o tome,( a nije ga možda loše malo i oživjeti da se vidi da postoje i druge mogućnosti nadohranjivanja novorođenčadi adaptiranim osim na bočicu :  http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3269 ), ali ipak na žalost, nije se nikad više uspjela vratit barem polovičnom dojenju, no još uvijek (5 mjeseci!) ga uspijeva bar malo održat.
Hoću reći, ta cura je zaista željela dojit, ali je naišla na velike probleme jer su bočicom u rodilištu već napravili priličnu štetu.

A što bi tek bilo da ona nije toliko uporna?
Onom poklonjenom bočicom bi je isključivo hranila već s nepunih mjesec dana  :Sad:  .

----------


## klia

Cure drage, zapravo je izvrsno što se o ovome povela rasprava. Iskustva su nam svakakva i također se slažem da je odluka o dojenju prije svega - majčina. U vrijeme kad sam sama spremala potrepštine za novorođenu bebu podrazumijevalo mi se da kupim 2 bočice ( veću i manju ), ali mi se podrazumijevalo i da ću dojiti. Naime, mislila sam da će mi bočice trebati za čajeve i sokove kad dođe vrijeme. Dojenje mi je išlo jako teško u početku ( kao i mnogim mamama s foruma ), no ni u jednom trenutku nisam htjela dati formulu ( tada sam već bila educirana što bi to moglo učiniti dojenju ), ali nisam znala da i davanjem čaja štetim cijeloj situaciji i dobivam lažnu sliku količine mokrih pelena i dr., da sad ne nabrajam.
Matej je sam s mjesec dana "zamrzio" sve  vrste duda ( čaj isto ne voli )i tako je do dana današnjega. No da nije, ja mu je ne bih otimala zato što sam to pročitala na forumu ( naravno, ukoliko bi s dojenjem bilo sve ok, ako ne bi, sigurno bih pokušala sve učiniti da dođemo u normalu ).
Ipak, nisam za dijeljenje besplatnih bočica, POGOTOVO NE NA SLUŽBENIM TEČAJEVIMA ZA TRUDNICE niti u bilo kakvim zdravstvenim ustanovama jer velika većina majki ( dakle koje ne idu na forum i ne pripremaju se za dojenje ) rješenje mogućih problema s dojenjem automatski vidi u bočici i adaptiranom. Zašto se bočica nudi mami kao nešto neophodno? Zašto u svim knjigama o njezi dojenčeta stoji da je to dio opreme za novorođenče ( i to bez ikakve ograde da dojena djeca možda uopće neće trebati bocu )?
Čak ni mnoge mame s foruma ne vjeruju da se preko noći naprosto fizički ne može ostati bez mlijeka, već da je to proces uzastopnih, ponavljanih pogrešaka, za koje možda tada nisu ni znale da ih čine ( pa prva sam ja griješila   :Rolling Eyes:  ).
E sad, problem je u tome što u Hrvatskoj ne postoji kontinuirana skrb o dojenju, ne postoje laktacijska savjetovališta, ali postoji agresivna i vrlo perfidna kampanja "mliječnih" korporacija.
Roda je jedan od rijetkih ( ako ne i jedini ) glas protiv toga u našem društvu i mislim da mame putem svih naših sadržaja ( pogotovo foruma ) treba upoznati s time što stoji iza "velikodušnosti" (kršitelj koda)a, Nuka ili sl.
I također, protiv sličnih akcija u sklopu naših državnih ustanova treba protestirati.
Ako im se što dijeli, neka nađu privatan prostor ili to rade na svom štandu.
Tek tada ću to shvatiti kao mogućnost izbora. U suprotnom, meni je to nametanje svojih proizvoda novim majkama.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Što se točno poduzelo *u Norveškoj* da ima tako visok postotak dojenja gdje *nakon 6. mjeseca čak preko 80% žena doji* ?! 
Odgovor je sljedeći: 
osim što ima čitav niz grupa potpore dojenja, nekoliko organizacija tipa RODA, potporu u rodilištima i patronaži, država je uz sve to izdvojila veliki novac za sustavno educiranje pedijatara i medicinskih sestara i legalizirala Kod ili Pravilnik, tj. zakonom zabranila sve što ulazi u djelokrug Pravilnika, a još uz to i* zakonom također zabranila bilo kakvo reklamiranje dječje hrane.*Zvuči radikalno?
Tamo je, izgleda, bilo učinkovito.
Mi smo sa svojim pokušajima da educiramo javnost za njih male bebe.
Ali se trudimo. :wink:

----------


## trnoruzica

> Ako bi ja isla suditi prema sebi ili svojoj najblizoj okolini, mogla bih se zalagati za zabranu proizvodnje adaptiranog mlijeka i bocica i dudica a bome recimo i *pampersica * :D ali i izvan mog dvorista postoji svijet.


ovo fakat ne kužim!?   :? 
kaj je sa pampersicama?  kakav pravilnik sad one krše?  pa nećemo se valjda vratiti u doba platnenih pelena?  (vezano uz to: njemačka je vlada svojedobno u okviru nekih svojih ekoloških programa financirala izradu studije o tome koliko okoliš opterećuju pelene na bacanje, a koliko one platnene.  rezultat je bio da nema velike razlike!  za platnene se troši energija, detergenti, zagađuje voda itd...  baš kao što one jednokratne opterećuju odlagališta smeća...)

ili sam ja baš tako neuka?    :?

----------


## Mima

imaš cijele topice o platnenim pelenama - brzo idi tamo inače će se i ovaj topic morati razdvajati   :Laughing:  (platnene pelene su još 'vruća' tema od ove)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ista stvar je i s onim sto npr. (kršitelj koda) je dijelio rodiljama kremu protiv strija na grudima - odaslijajuci poruku - nemojte dojiti dobit cete strije...


A ne povećavaju li se grudi naglo već tijekom trudnoće?   :Confused:  

Mislim da je ovo sa porukom "nemojte dojiti zbog strija" već zbilja pretjerivanje.

----------


## Zorana

Trnoruzice, meni je sad bezveze da se hvatamo za rijec i prepucavamo.
Maja je pamersice spomenula u odredjenom kontekstu i sigurna sam da ako se vratis natrag i jos jednom procitas da ces vrlo dobro shvatiti sto je htjela reci.
I nemojmo da opet ispadne situacija koju je i mama Juanita valjda vec predvidjela, da nikome nije stalo do toga sto je ispravno, nego da u nedostatku argumenata pocnemo izvlaciti rijeci iz konteksta i prepucavati se oko nebitnih stvari. Pa valjda postoje argumenti. Ako ih nema onda ih nema, a sve ostalo bilo bi samo udaljavanje od teme. Uostalom, ima posebno rasprava o djecjim pelenama.
Teddy, nazalost ima i onih koje zbog estetskih razloga ne doje djecu. Ali, to je svacije pravo i odluka. Mada, koliko je meni poznato, a sto se estetike tice, upravo su najvise ugrozene mame koje ne doje nikako ili kratko doje pa naprasno prekinu.

----------


## lidac2004

Gdje je taj topic o pelenama?Htjela bi ga procitati jer me i to zanima!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Zorana, pa obično se strije na grudima dobivaju tijekom trudnoće a ne od dojenja, na to sam mislila.

Naravno da ima i onih koje ne žele dojiti iz "estetskih" razloga.   :Laughing:

----------


## lidac2004

Nasla  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

evo linka na topik o platnenim pelenama


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ghlight=pelene

----------


## Zorana

Da da teddy u pravu si :D 
Ja isto koga kod znam sa strijama sve je vec u trudnoci stiglo. 
Lidac izgleda da smo cackale po forumu u isto vrijeme :D

----------


## lidac2004

Cure,moram vas pohvaliti!I ja sam prije bila jedna od onih koji misle da je dosta dojit do 6. mjeseca ali sad sam se predomislila i to zahvaljujuci vama  :Laughing:  Dakle,u 11. mjeseu pripremite jednu liniju besplatnog telefona za mene :wink: Stvarno sam prezadovoljna sto postoji ovaj forum,saznala sam puno stvari koje nisam znala!Samo nastavite tako!

----------


## ankika

ja sam dobila strije - ali kad sam pocela dojit - meni se cike nisu povecale i otezale - sve dok se nisu napunile s mlijekom - dakle nekoliko dana (bolje rec tjedana) nakon poroda - a za vrijeme trudnoce nisam imala niti jedne 


lidac, jako mi je drago zbog toga   :Smile:   - vidim ja brojat ces ti jos godine i godine dojenja  :D

----------


## Zorana

ankika  :Crying or Very sad:  za strije
ali da vidis kod mene situaciju limuna i lubenice ne bi vise strije ni primijetila :D

----------


## Saradadevii

Tek sam jucer procitala ovaj topic i zeljela bih dodati sljedece:
Da nije bilo koda i grupa pritisaka diljem svijeta koje su se, poput Roda, borile za njegovo provodjenje, da se nisu bojkotirali proizvodjaci nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko i djecje hrane koje drasticno krse kod i koji su odgovorni za 1 milion i 500 tisuca zivota djece tzv. trecega svijeta koji godisnje umru zato jer ih mame nisu dojile, nego su ih stavile na bocicu ((kršitelj koda) je u osamdesetim oblacio svoje zaposlenike u uniformu medicinskih sestara i slao ih po aftickim selima da dijele uzorke adaptiranog mlijeka; i nije samo problem u neznanju kako da se smucka adaptirano mlijeko i u necistoj vodi; problem je u tome da adaptirano mljijeko ne prenosi bebi nikakav imunitet tako da direkto ugrozava bebino zdravlje, a ako zivi u nekom seocetu u Bangladesu, onda bogme i zivot), da svega toga nije bilo,  manje mama bi danas dojile svoju djecu, a jos manje bi ih dojilo iskljucivo sest mjeseci, ukljucujuci i vecinu nas na ovome forumu.
I ako netko kaze da ga nista ne bi pokolebalo da doji, a kamoli jedna poklonjena bocica, to je lako sada reci kada i vrapci na grani pjevaju (iako ne vrapci na granama vecine pedijatrijskih ordinacija...) da je sestomjesecno iskljucivo dojenje najbolje za bebu. To je, kak' bi neki rekli, tekovina borbe protiv "kulture bocice"
Dakle, ne bismo bili tu gdje jesmo da se netko u proslosti negdje nije pobunio protiv dijeljenja bocica najosjetljivijim potencijalnim korisnicima.
I jos samo da nesto kazem u obranu bocice: nije ona kriva; problem je da se pocela zloupotrebljavati pa umjesto zadnjeg pribjezista postala prvo. Kad bi oni koji ih dijele trudnicama na Sv. Duhu, mislili da je ovo njihova prava upotreba, onda bi to bila druga prica: na obliznoj farmi su se rodila dva janjeta, ali ih je mama iz nekog razloga nije htjela dojiti. Vlasnik ih je naravno stavio na bocicu. I onda sam ga ja naivno pitala, a je li to u bocici adaptirano kravlje mlijeko, na sto mi on odgovori s negodovanjem:"Ma ne, ne; to je ovcje mllijeko...)  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Sto reci... Mima, Maja, Mama J. i ostali su jako dobro sve to rekli.

Problem je sto u danasnjem drustvu zena koja se nije educirala o dojenju jednostavno NEMA SANSE da uspjesno doji (osim ako ne bude bas te srece da ne naleti ni na jedan problem-no takve su rijetke).  Industrija adaptiranih je pre jaka, i sve ce napraviti za svoj profit, naravno preko nasih ledja (povijest je najbolje pokazala).

I nije bocica kao bocica neko zlo, sistem je los - a bocica je samo dio loseg sistema.  

Budimo realne, malo je zena koje surfaju forumom i educiraju se, mnoge gledaju na dojenje kao nesto prirodno i normalno (sto i je, ali je istodobno i tehnika koju treba savladati a one taj detalj ne znaju).  

Lako je nama tu biti ustrajan u dojenju ako znamo da dijete dobiva dovoljno brojeci mokre i ukakane pelene, ali mnooooooge mame taj detalj ne znaju, i vjeruju patronaznim sestrama koje im pipaju grudi i govore kako nemaju dovoljno mlijeka.  U trenutku krize lako je posustati i posegnuti za poklonjenom bocicom (a mislim da smo sve manje- vise iskusile kakav je osjecaj kad ti netko kaze da ti je dijete gladno i da ti mlijeko ne valja   :Sad:   )  

Lako je biti uporan i ne posustati kad imas znanje iza sebe, ali mnoge mame to nemaju (jer nisu znale da dojenje treba savladati).  I znanje ne bi trebalo biti osnovni preduvijet za uspjesno dojenje.  Sistem bi trebao biti takav da svaku majku educira i omoguci joj uspjesno dojenje, a sistem kod nas je daaaaleko od toga.  Kod nas sistem spotice mamu u dojenju na svakom koraku, a poklonjena bocica se samo nalazi na jednom od maminih koraka.   :Sad:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

> imala sam problema s dojenjem u početku i to grdnih (ne pričam o ragadama, makar su bile strašne, nego o slabom dobivanju Tana na težini i maltene presingu pedijatrice da počnem nadohranu),  ali mi niti u najgorem trenutku (ima li gori od onog kad ti liječnik kaže da ti dijete ne napreduje dobro i da sve može izgledati u redu, a da beba padne u šok i umre     :shock:  :shock: ) mi nije palo na pamet dati mu bočicu jer sam ČVRSTO VJEROVALA DA MOGU DOJITI, što se na kraju pokazalo točnim. Dakle, smatram da je prvenstveno bitan STAV MAJKE, a možda još i bitniji stav njene bliže okoline (moja okolina je bila sve, samo ne prodojeća i RODI mogu zahvaliti što sam isključivo dojila 6 mjeseci i što još uvijek puno dojim).


Ovo sam ja pokusala objasniti, no nazalost ispala sam neuka "cestarusa" i provokatorica.

Meni je Ema prvih mjesec dana dobila samo 120 grama. Podrsku nisam imala nigdje, no ipak nisam posustala i uzela bocicu iako sam ju imala. Zao mi je sto se to tako tesko moze razumjeti, mozda i ja jednom naucim hrvatski jezik pa nebudem trebala prevodioca.

----------


## Zorana

Smrcina razumijemo mi tebe. Ti se NISI pokolebala. Ali mozes li ti razumjeti da nisu svi isti i da se mnoge mame pokolebaju. Nije uopce upitna ona mama koja se nece pokolebati. Ali to valjda nitko sa sigurnoscu ne moze reci, niti sam za sebe, a kamoli za druge.
Mozda se mnogima ne cini problematicna ta bocica. Ali bitan je taj pristup u svemu tome, do doslovno podvaljivanje u periodu kada je mama najosjetljivija. Nikome se to ne dijeli iz dobrodusnosti, to je valjda svima jasno.

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Ma Zorana, razumijem ja to. Ali meni je logicno da one mame koje se pokolebaju, najmanji problem im je poslati nekoga do prve trgovine ili ljekarne da kupe bocicu.

----------


## Saradadevii

Mnoge organizacije koje podrzavaju dojenje smatraju da polagani porast tezine nije automatski razlog za nadohranu. 
U drustvu u kojem je normalno da se u jednoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi dijele bocice trudnicama, a i u onom u kojemu se na trudnickim tecajevima objasnjava tehnika dojenja i moguce poteskoce (VB), ali svejedno robuje grafovima prirasta tezine baziranim na bebama hranjenim adaptiranim mlijekom, sve mi cije su bebe sporo dobivale na tezini, izlozene smo pritiscima za nadohranu. U stvarnosti vrlo mali broj mama uspije zanemariti takve pritiske.
One koje ne uspiju zanemariti takve pritiske mogu vrlo lako doci do bocice cak i da im nije poklonjena. Ali to uopce ne rusi cijeli argument protiv bocice. Tko zeli, taj ce naci nacina, ali sustav ne treba to podrzavati.

----------


## trnoruzica

> Trnoruzice, meni je sad bezveze da se hvatamo za rijec i prepucavamo.
> Maja je pamersice spomenula u odredjenom kontekstu i sigurna sam da ako se vratis natrag i jos jednom procitas da ces vrlo dobro shvatiti sto je htjela reci.
> I nemojmo da opet ispadne situacija koju je i mama Juanita valjda vec predvidjela, da nikome nije stalo do toga sto je ispravno, nego da u nedostatku argumenata pocnemo izvlaciti rijeci iz konteksta i prepucavati se oko nebitnih stvari.


žao mi je ako je moj komentar tako shvaćen!    :Sad:  
s nikim se ne prepucavam, nikog ne lovim za riječ.  tko ima volje, može pregledati sve moje postove i vidjeti da nisu takvi!   :D 
na žalost, taj dio o pelenama uopće nisam shvatila.     :Embarassed:    možda su te teme iskusnim rodama banalne, ali ako mi "friški" nešto ne razumijemo, nismo zbog toga provokatori koji traže svađu....  makar imam dosta godina, meni je ovo prva beba.  s djecom se dobro snalazim, ali o bebama znam jako malo, jer nisam nikad imala priliku biti u kontaktu s njima.  s obzirom na mirovanje u trudnoći (vidi moje ostale postove), dobila sam priliku da to nadoknadim, pa čitam sve što mi dođe pod ruku...  tako sam došla i do vas, marljivo sve pratim i nije mi namjera nikog živcirati.   :D 





> Pa valjda postoje argumenti. Ako ih nema onda ih nema, a sve ostalo bilo bi samo udaljavanje od teme.


ima ih i ja sam ih u svojem postu navela, ali da sad ne tupim.




> Uostalom, ima posebno rasprava o djecjim pelenama.


nisam prije gledala; onaj post me je malo iznenadio, pa sam se javila.  najte kaj zameriti...   :D

----------


## anchie76

> Ma Zorana, razumijem ja to. Ali meni je logicno da one mame koje se pokolebaju, najmanji problem im je poslati nekoga do prve trgovine ili ljekarne da kupe bocicu.


To je istina.  Ali je i istina da se bocice ne trebaju gurati mamama pod nos ne bi li se sto prije pokolebale kad nalete na prvi problem.

Zorana je dobro rekla... nismo svi isti.  Neki ce se prije pokolebati neki poslije, neki nikad.... na neke ta bocica nece nikad djelovati, a na neke hoce... i zbog tih mama na koje ce bocica djelovati ( a mi neznamo koje su to), sistem ne bi trebao propagirati besplatno dijeljenje.  Sistem bi trebao pomagati mami, a ne odmagati joj na svakom koraku.

Pa pogledaj samo primjer Norveske sto je Mama J. navela.  Gdje ces boljeg primjera sto industrija adaptiranih radi, i kako su uspjesno sprijeceni!  Nama ce jako dugo trebati da dodjemo do toga, ali ovo su prvi koraci, koji su nuzni - ako zelimo situaciju kakva je u Norveskoj.

----------


## renata

ja sam prije par dana bila jako neugodno iznenadjena clankom u Dijete Moje Malo - "moze li svaka majka dojiti" gdje je jedna zena ispucala svoje frustracije vezane uz dojenje, ispalo je da ju jako zivcira kad netko kaze da svaka majka moze dojiti i ona gleda na bocicu kao jedini spas za kojim jadna mama moze posegnuti u ovom prodojecem drustvu. :? 

pa ono, ne znas jel da sjednes i places ili se smijes (sto se tice drustva koje mamama namece dojenje)

na kraju mislim da ta zena stvarno nije puno kriva za takav dozivljaj dojenja, da je stvarno isfrustrirana, ali ne svojom krivnjom, a pritom ima totalno krivi dojam o dojenju.
zato sto drustvo sustavno potkopava zenino samopouzdanje i povjerenje u prirodu i svoje mlijeko. vecina dojenja koja ne uspiju, ne uspiju zbog maminog nedostatka samopouzdanja. a kako da ga ima kad joj svi zivi, ukljucujuci pedijatricu, guraju pod nos: ako vam dojenje ne ide, uzmite bocicu.
ma dovoljno je upotrijebiti onu rijec AKO, i spomenuti NE IDE, pa da majka posumnja u sebe i dojenje. cim se nekome ponudi bocica i kaze "nek mama sama odluci", ustvari u pozadini sugerira da dojenje tesko uspijeva.

a nije tako. dojenje lako moze uspjeti, ali treba biti siguran u sebe i uporan. i znati nekoliko osnovnih stvari. pa svima je normalno da za voznju auta ucimo danima, mjesecima, a nitko ne pomisli da za dojenje treba nekoliko sati ucenja. ali to je zaista dovoljno. samo je bitno tko te uci. ako je to sestra u rodilistu koja veli da bebu treba dojiti svaka tri sata pa se patronazna nadoveze s istim, onda opet sve ode kvragu.

mame su ustvari u jako cudnom i nezavidnom polozaju sto se tice dojenja - ne znaju kome da vjeruju, gdje uopce mogu naci tocne osnovne informacije, i stalno im je u blizini bocica koja im govori "mozda neces uspjeti, mozda neces uspjeti"

i jos nesto: nitko mame ne priprema na to da ce im se zivot razbiti u komadice i izokrenuti totalno kad im se rodi prvo dijete. pa kad beba ocekuje da ih mama stalno nosi i cesto doji, kao sto je prirodno, mame prema svemu sto im drustvo sugerira (svaka tri sata dojenje, izmedju moras naci malo vremena za sebe - sto je u prvih mjesec dva nemoguce), mame misle da nesto nije u redu i to im dodatno ubija samopouzdanje. kad bi se jednostavno pomirile s tim da su u tim prvim danima _diada_ s bebom, kao sto su bile u trudnoci, ne bi ni posumnjale da nesto nije u redu ako beba ne spava tri sata i onda pojede tocno 75ml.

mogla bih jos 5 stranica, ali vec sam pretjerala :D

----------


## Natasa30

> pa ono, ne znas jel da sjednes i places ili se smijes (sto se tice drustva koje mamama namece dojenje)



Ono sto ja ne mogu shvatiti da iko ikad bilo koja majka dojila ili ne moze i na kraj pameti imati da drustvo namece dojenje. Mislim valjda svi znaju da je to najzdravije i najprirodnije sto za bebe tako i za mamu.

Mislim stvarno to ne kuzim kako se namece dojenje?

Jer kako se namecu bocice u danasnjem drustvu to znam ali ovo sa dojenjem ne.

----------


## ms. ivy

renata, pogodila si bit   :Smile:  



> i jos nesto: nitko mame ne priprema na to da ce im se zivot razbiti u komadice i izokrenuti totalno kad im se rodi prvo dijete. pa kad beba ocekuje da ih mama stalno nosi i cesto doji, kao sto je prirodno, mame prema svemu sto im drustvo sugerira (svaka tri sata dojenje, izmedju moras naci malo vremena za sebe - sto je u prvih mjesec dva nemoguce), mame misle da nesto nije u redu i to im dodatno ubija samopouzdanje. kad bi se jednostavno pomirile s tim da su u tim prvim danima diada s bebom, kao sto su bile u trudnoci, ne bi ni posumnjale da nesto nije u redu ako beba ne spava tri sata i onda pojede tocno 75ml.


to je taj stav iz vremena naših mama da beba ne smije "ometati" mamu  u "normalnom" životu - a ako te ometa, onda nešto krivo radiš... edukacija je ključna! što se tiče dojenja - meni je sestra u rodilištu rekla da mi dijete ne želi sisati (nije odmah pojurio na cicu) i da imam "mala prsa" (notorna glupost!!!)... da nisam bila potpuno sigurna u sebe zahvaljujući mjesecima provedenim na forumu možda bih se i ja bila rasplakala i zaključila da neću moći dojiti, kao cura na susjednom krevetu.

----------


## Oxi

> i jos nesto: nitko mame ne priprema na to da ce im se zivot razbiti u komadice i izokrenuti totalno kad im se rodi prvo dijete. pa kad beba ocekuje da ih mama stalno nosi i cesto doji, kao sto je prirodno, mame prema svemu sto im drustvo sugerira (svaka tri sata dojenje, izmedju moras naci malo vremena za sebe - sto je u prvih mjesec dva nemoguce), mame misle da nesto nije u redu i to im dodatno ubija samopouzdanje. kad bi se jednostavno pomirile s tim da su u tim prvim danima diada s bebom, kao sto su bile u trudnoci, ne bi ni posumnjale da nesto nije u redu ako beba ne spava tri sata i onda pojede tocno 75ml.


Mislim da je ovo bitan momenat. To je moje iskustvo.
Inace se ne bih previse ukljucivala, jer zivim u drugoj drzavi, ali mislim da novim mamama treba prvo reci ovo gore sto Renata napisa, pa ce biti opustenije i prvo pokusati rijesiti problem s dojenjem ako ga imaju, a tek onda posegnuti za bocicom.
Ja sam rodila u bolnici koja nosi titulu prijatelj beba (mislim da to UNICEF daje), ima rooming in i promovise dojenje, ali sestre, koliko god da su usluzne (neke zaista jesu) i pomazu, kazu ti da da podoj mora trajati 20-ak minuta na obje strane! I ti na sto muka jer je tvoja beba jela 5 minuta i zaspala!
Jedne noci je sestra dosla i dala mom sinu i njegovoj maloj cimerki, koji su oboje ljuto plakali, mlijeko na bocicu, ali bez dude. Jer dudu ne smiju koristiti u bolnici prijatelju beba. Ali, smiju dati adaptirano umjesto da mami kazu: "Stavi ga na sisu!" ili da je izdoje i nauce je kako da se dojke ne upale, kao sto su meni. Jer svaka mama ne zna da beba moze biti gladna i nakon sat vremena. Ja nisam znala.
Meni je norveski pristup sasvim OK. Samo radikalno
 :wink:

----------


## Zorana

Trnoruzice izvini ako je moj ton bio malo "napadacki.  :Embarassed:  
Ja sam stavila link na tu temu o pelenama pa mozes procitati. Sigurno ces onda vidjeti zasto je Maja spomenula pamersice tj. natuknula svoj stav o jednokratnim pelenama

----------


## renata

o joj
ja sam tek sad procitala cijeli topic
i dodje mi da sjednem i placem, bez smijanja
ustvari, odoh doma, sjest i u miru dojiti svoju 3ipolgodisnju laru

sjecam se kad sam se cudila starim curama kako reagiraju na neke postove prije godinu dana, ja sam tek dosla i jako bila za kompromise, lijepe razgovore i blabla
a sad mi dodje da napisem svasta. jer volim ovaj forum (pardon, ova dva foruma), jer sam vec puno truda i vremena ulozila u rodu, u edukaciju o dojenju i onda kad mi tu netko dodje filozofirati a ne kuzi se bas u probleme s dojenjem, nemam snage ponavljati.

valjda ce me proci ta faza, pa cu ko maja lijepo strpljivo :D
i puno vas je napisalo stvarno lijepe stvari  :Smile:

----------


## klmama

renata, i mene je neugodno iznenadio članak u dmm, i naljutio...a identične stvari slušam svakodnevno od žena koje znam, pa mi ovih dana guraju članak pod nos za protuargument pilanja o dojenju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Magdalena

To što neka mama-laik ne zna ništa ili nedovoljno o dojenju jest tužno, ali kad liječnici-pedijatri, patronažne sestre i ostali kojima to ulazi u djelokrug posla podržavaju i šire kojekakve informacije, e to držim nedopustivim i opasnim. Mislim da tu leži i dobar dio problema s dojenjem kod nas. Ispada da je dojenje teška avangarda i čudaštvo, a bočica a adaptiranim visoki civilizacijski doseg
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Naravno da je dojenje stvar slobodnog izbora, ali majka  bi trebala odluku o dojenju donijeti na temelju točnih, provjerenih i ujednačenih informacija o dojenju koje će još u trudnoći dobiti od svog ginekologa, na tečajevima,u rodilištu itd., a ne da je se dodatno zbunjuje kojekakvim, blago rečeno zastarjelim stavovima i informacijama.

----------


## Matilda

> zato sto drustvo sustavno potkopava zenino samopouzdanje i povjerenje u prirodu i svoje mlijeko. vecina dojenja koja ne uspiju, ne uspiju zbog maminog nedostatka samopouzdanja. a kako da ga ima kad joj svi zivi, ukljucujuci pedijatricu, guraju pod nos: ako vam dojenje ne ide, uzmite bocicu.





> a nije tako. dojenje lako moze uspjeti, ali treba biti siguran u sebe i uporan. i znati nekoliko osnovnih stvari. pa svima je normalno da za voznju auta ucimo danima, mjesecima, a nitko ne pomisli da za dojenje treba nekoliko sati ucenja. ali to je zaista dovoljno. samo je bitno tko te uci. ako je to sestra u rodilistu koja veli da bebu treba dojiti svaka tri sata pa se patronazna nadoveze s istim, onda opet sve ode kvragu.



Ako vam prvi dan liječnik kaže da ne možete dojiti i sestre vam ne prilaze iako ih molite za pomoć, gubite samopouzdanje sigurno. A imate problema i s grudima i s bebom. Još i ako liječnik to sve izloži na posprdan način, pun podsmjeha, mislite li da ćete uspjeti?

Ja sam emocionalac, sve odmah primam na srce, tako da su me njihovi komentari i grubost jako povrijedili i moje samopouzdanje potkopali. 

Da sam imala tih pet dana u rodilištu sestru koja bi mi pružila pomoć ili nadgledala moje dojenje, tek toliko da je bila kraj mene da se pozabavila malo sa mnom jer sam imala veće probleme nego druge mame, bila bih puno sigurnija i moja priča bi drugačije završila. 
Ali imala sam sestru koja je na moj poziv rekla da nije ona konobarica pa da mi dolazi svaki put kad ja hoću i da što ja tu forsiram dojenje kad mi ne ide. Tu sam definitivno pukla. Bojala sam se uopće pogledati ih, a kamoli pozvati, jer bi se derale na mene.

Sve ostale mame su dobivale čaj i dodatnu tekućinu (i kutiju **** čaja s paketom Sretna beba), a ja ništa. Meni su dali tablete, a nisam ih tražila. Počela sam se izdajati i kad sam izdojila malo kolostruma i dala djetetu, bila sam ko leptirić i pohvalim se ja sestri da je krenulo i da ću pokušati stavljati dijete na prsa, a ona meni da je to malo i da to nije ništa.
A meni je to tada bilo jako puno.

Ovako sam nasjela na liječnikovo mišljenje (što je definitivno bilo kršenje koda) i otišlo je sve k vragu.
A u kuhinji samo se kuhala voda i mućkale formule. Čim nešto malo zašteka, oni odmah bočicu u usta.

Ali sljedeći put, drage moje, samo neka mi spomenu formulu i bočicu, leći ću s djetetom nasred hodnika i protestirati.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A jednom sam vidjela trudnicu (taman treba roditi) kako u ljekarni kupuje bočice i formulu. Gledam ja nju i ne mogu vjerovati. Ona je to tako pomno birala kao da odlučuje hoće li kupiti žuti ili zeleni bodić. Na osnovu čega je ona odlučila da će biti problema s dojenjem i da mora sve pripremiti za nedojenje?

----------


## klia

Draga Matilda, iskreno mi je žao zbog vaše situacije s dojenjem.
Roda radi na tome da sličnih priča, kao i ovakvih o trudnicama koje unaprijed kupuju adaptirano, bude u Hrvatskoj sve manje.
Nadam se da ćeš nam drugi put ispričati nešto sasvim drugo o vlastitom iskustvu s dojenjem, zapravo, sigurna sam u to. :D

----------


## Natasa30

Pored neznanja osoblja u pojedinim rodilistima da li mislite da babice tj sestre daju bebicama adaptirano na bocice ako bebe placu recimo tu prvu noc? Ovo pogotovo mislim na bolnice koje nemaju rooming pa ono da ih ucutkaju da bi bile mirne preko noci.

U Nizozemskoj bocice u bolnicama tj u radjaonama svakako postoje ali postoje i male sacice na koje babice hrane bebice ako majka doji tj izrazila je zelju da zeli samo da doji i da nece da se bebi daje bocica uopce. Kad sam ja rodila Noah u sobi za oporavak bila je jedna mama koja je rodila malca od 4700gr a u NL cim je beba veca od 4 kile provjeravaju secer. Uglavnom ovom malcu je bio jako nizak(kao i mom Noah) i onda im se odmah daje malo adaptiranog na casicu ili bocicu u zavisnosti sta majka zeli pa se krv nakon toga vadi poslije 3 sata i onda jos jednom poslije tri sata da se provjeri razina secera. Uglavnom objasnjenje koje sam ja dobila je to da ako je secer jako nizak djeca mogu pasti u sok. Ali to nije moja poenta vec mi je poenta kao su babice susretljive i kako je spremna uzeti tako malu bebicu i postovati tvoju zelju i po malo bebici iz minijaturne casice sipati mlijeko u usta a ne koristiti bocicu koja bi sigurno bila brza.

----------


## ankika

eh, tako je to negdje dalje...meni to izgleda ko SF   :Sad:  

koliko sam se uspjela "slucajno" letimicno vidjet, jer bebe su uvijek hranili iza zatvorenih vrata i to naravno bez ikakvih pitanja, u "mom" rodilistu (P.) bebe cak nisu hranili na bocicu (bar one koje sam ja vidla)- pretpostavljam da smatraju da bi im to previse vremena uzelo - vec na neki sistem popud nekakve sprice   :Confused:    - samo stavi u usta - i za 2 sekunde je gotova :?

----------


## Zorana

Meni je postalo nevjerovatno kako je tom medicinskom osoblju 
teret odnositi se ljudski prema drugom covjeku.
Na jednom topiku mislim da je Snorki napisala, njen muz je medicinar i normalnim se smatra obrisati rodilji guzu ako se isprazni crijevo tijekom tiskanja na porodu. To uopce nije nesto s cim bi se medicinski djelatnik trebao opterecivati. A ovdje ispada da je sestrama ili babicama ispod casti ljudski se odnositi prema tek rodjenoj bebi ili rodilji kojoj treba pomoc kod dojenja  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ono kao, ja sam medicinska sestra i velika sam dama i sta to mene briga sto neka tamo zenetina ne zna namjestit sisu za dojenje. Al stvarno imam takav dojam  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klia

I mojoj babici u Zadru to je bilo normalno.

----------


## dijanam

:D Zelim samo nesto napisati iskljucivo zbog onih zena koje ovo citaju i misle si:
"gle ovih ekstremnjakusa sto su se okomile"

Imam troje djece. Trece ima blizu godinu dana i najmeravam je jos dugo dojiti. Radim (i subotom!) i dojim je jako cesto kad smo skupa. Kad je sa mnom, ne uzima nikakvu drugu tekucinu. Ne zna za bocu, ne zna za dudu.

Prvo dijete sam dojila do godine dana (magicna granica!), drugo nesto malo manje. Cim sam zatrudnila, krenula sam citati sve sto mi je doslo pod ruku i bila odlucna da cu dojiti! Imala sam puno problema i zahtijevalo je puno puno truda i samopouzdanja da dojim tako "dugo".

Kad sam dosla na ovaj forum, moja treca beba je bila stara 4-5 i ja, koja sam imala vrlo pozitivne stavove o dojenju i bila educirana koliko sam mogla biti, pomislila sam "lako vama pricati, vama dojenje sigurno ide lako, vi sigurno nemate cice ko dvije suhe smokve... " i pomislila kako zene ovdje pretjeruju. I s vremenom skuzila koliko malo znam  :D 

Sad dojim i uzivam dojeci, i tek s trecim vidim kako dojenje ZAISTA funkcionira po principu ponude i potraznje.

Priroda je sve tako savrseno izregulirala. Zasto nismo u stanju biti prirodni? Zasto 60ak% zena u Hrvatskoj misli da je u onih 2% koje zaista ne mogu dojiti?

I jos nesto? Naisla sam neke stare novine i u njima su mame (clanice Rode) pricale o dojenju. Najznakovitije mi je bilo kad je jedna mama napisala da je rodila u Svedskoj i kad ju je sestra pitala da li zeli dojiti, ona je rekla "da, ako budem mogla". Na to joj je sestra rekla "SVAKA ZENA moze dojiti". Kad cemo to cuti u nekom hrvatskom rodilistu?

A rasprava o kodu je po meni izlisna, jer je Roda kao potpisnica duzna pratiti krsenje koda. A ko drugi? Mozda brizni i educirani pedijatri? Ili patronazne?

----------


## klia

Draga dijana, postotak mama koje zaista ne mogu dojiti još je manji: novije statistike govore i o 0,2 - 0,5 posto. Kad će ove činjenice doprijeti do našeg medicinskog osoblja, a onda i do majki?   :Sad:

----------


## Zorana

Moja seka ima par prijateljica koje su nedavno rodile u Splitu. Sve do jednoj je pedijatar rekao da vjeovatno nema mlijeka ili dovoljno mlijecnih kanalica (ili zlijezda, whatever) i da moraju davati bocicu :shock: 
Mene to uvijek iznova lupi po glavi kada procitam da je zena koje zaista ne mogu dojiti toliko da ih prakticki nema, a svaka zena kojoj su zeznuli dojenje je uvjerena da je bas ona ta. I uvijek se pocne s onim: znas kod mene ti je to genetski, ni mama ni baka nisu dojile itd.
A jos uz to, ima puno onih koji su uvjereni da je umjetno bolje nego mamino. Sa mnom u rodilistu je bila jedna mama iz Bosne. Ona u biti nije ni bila nesto zaineresirana za dojenje, ali zgrozilo me kad je par tjedana nakon sto smo otpusteni iz bolnice na telefon rekla: ma znas, ja ti njoj dajem ****, tako sam bar sigurna da dobije sve sto treba, ovako se ne trebam mislit jel slabo, nije slabo.....  :Crying or Very sad:  
 To s dijeljenjem bocica je po meni sasvim jasna poruka svakoj rodilji koja glasi: ne mozes dojiti svoje dijete. Ai ako mozes, sto bi se mucila kad smo mi tu sa svojim proizvodima. Jer sta god im je u cilju podvaliti, bilo da je caj ili mlijeko ili voda, cilj im je da se zezne dojenje. 
Malo mi je tuzno koliko majki sumnja u svoje roditeljske sposobnosti da moze othraniti i podici dijete bez pomoci tog velikog industrijskog lanca koji su jako dobro zapleli oko nas.

----------

